# Dark Deeds On White Mountain--Game Thread



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

*Under a full moon, near the peak of White Mountain, a blunt tower of gray stone whips into existence between thick patches of Autumn fog.  A guard at the small town of Hazel, halfway down the mountain calls in his captain to see the apparition, and soon the whole of the town's meager populace stands on the wooden wall watching.  The next morning, the Mayor's advisor, Hedrick, attempts to divine the meaning of the tower, but when he throws the bones, he is incapacitated and falls into a gibbering heap.  Over the next week, harrowing signs appear for all to see: the miners throw extra glances to their tunnels' ceilings after a cave in claims three lives; tourists panning for gold abandon their vacations after seeing blood running in the water of the streams.  The Mayor, his advisor still useless, sends a messenger to Rumbol, the city at the base of the mountain, on the river Crux, to recruit help.  While waiting over the next two weeks, a cursed pall of blackness comes to rest upon the temple of Woden and none will enter save the Padre, and the Stone Tower continues to appear and disappear every night, fading in and out of existence like a blind man feeling for reality.  From his bed, wracked with pain and confusion, Hedrick the Boneman cries out in languages dark and unknown and when he does slip back into Dwarven he only mutters of the full moon.  The Mayor rules a doomed town.  

He is not bright, but does understand that the source of the doom must be the stone tower 
that moves like a ghost through the mists about the mount's peak.  It appeared on a full moon, and he, and all the people of his town, fear what will happen at the next full moon.

With only a week left before the next full moon comes, the mercenaries from Rumbol arrive.  Hazel's coffers are small, but a few so-called professional adventurers have answered the call.

As soon as they arrive in town, the Mayor meets them and pays them (half--other half when they return).  He calls a town meeting for the next morning, and when the sun rises, all have assembled in the small town market.  The town's folk do not need the situation explained.  They can tell by looking at the sparse number of mercenaries.  They know that some of their own are going to have to step forward to explore this tower and somehow stop whatever darkness it is causing.

The Mayor finishes his plea to the people, but there's really no reason for his begging.  The people of Hazel are prideful and strong from enduring their harsh mining lifestyle and biting winters as the snow of White Mountain settles over them in two-foot drifts every year.  The people of Hazel are good stock and understand their grim situation.  The people answer the call to arms.*

**     *     **

Welcome to the Dark Deeds On White Mountain game thread!  I have no additional rules to my thread, except that you follow the already established rules of EN Worlds, and everyone try to play nice.  Also, as the DM, I have final say.  I can be persuaded by rules and sometimes even argument, but I will not be buffaloed.  That said, we're all here to have some fun, so let's get started . . .


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

*Townspeoples' Introduction*

You've been a citizen of Hazel for years, if not your entire life.  Hazel has always been a good home, and you've plied your trade well there and made many friends.  You've survived raids by Orcs, Goblins, and once even a Troll from the shaded (South) side of White Mountain.  Perhaps you've journeyed outside the town and adventured a little, perhaps not; in either case, you were in town when the tower first appeared and have seen it and its ill signs with your own horrified eyes over the last three weeks.  You know the Mayor sent a runner for professional adventurers to solve the problem, but you also know that Hazel is not their town.  It's yours, and you're not about to stand idly by while it's threatened.  When the Mayor calls the town meeting, you're one of the first ones there, and you show up in full gear, ready to begin your adventure immediately.

There are four of you who step forward to answer the call to arms:

*Lars Grimhelm* (Human) (Deuce Traveler): Lars looks and acts in a similar way to the vikings of old, drinking heavily, bathing rarely, and making a loud nuisance out of himself. He is good-natured, though, and despite his social awkwardness people tend to enjoy being around him. Or somewhat near him, as the 6 foot and 2 inch, 195 pound, red hair and bearded man needs to take a bath sometime.  Lars wears a Breastplate and Helmet of beautiful Dwarven workmanship and carries axes of various sizes.

*Dentmus Otragan* (Human) (Krug): Dentmus hair is long and messy, as is his beard. He is dressed in dirty robes most of the time, and bears an odd smell. He is often seeing walking along with his boar, Grunt, or his duck, Quack, leashed.  He carries only small weapons and a light, wooden shield.

*Haakon Sigurdsson* (Human) (Fenris): Haakon, is a young man only 19 years of age, with his first winter's beard coming in. His long reddish-blond hair is braided and falls over broad shoulders. He normally wears the simple clothing of the people of Hazel, but has acquired a few heirlooms from some of his father's more celebrated commissions.  Today, over his regular clothing, he wears a nice chain shirt and carries a greatsword.  A beautifully carved horn hangs from a sling across his shoulder.

*The Padre* (Dwarf) (Lazlow):  The Padre is a well-weathered Dwarf, skin burnished by the sun and hair grayed by the happy burden of providing this small community with spiritual guidance.  Somewhat slight of build for a Dwarf, he wears his hair and beard in a single ponytail each, adding to the illusion of a slender frame.  Dressed in leather boots, sturdy woolen clothes trimmed with fur, and a leather cap, he stands as a bastion of faith for the town of Hazel. He is dressed practically, with only a belt of pouches around his waist, a chain shirt, a crossbow, and a longspear.

Locals Only, please:
[sblock]
Having lived around each other, you know a bit about each other's histories:

Lars Grimhelm: During a goblin raid, Lars' blacksmith father and his mother were killed, leaving the boy homeless. The local dwarven community took him in as one of their own, teaching them the ways of metal, fighting with an axe, and song. Unfortunately, Lars never fit in with either the dwarves or humans, and often finds himself culturally confused.  He has, however, been a great addition to the community and works helping in the woodworking, blacksmithing, and mining shops.  He is friend to all.

Dentmus Otragan: No one really knows WHERE Dentmus came from, but a few years ago, he suddenly showed up on White Mountain offering services to towns.  Over the years, he has proven his worth as an advisor on farming and weather, peddling his healing skills, which he is admittedly good at, offering to treat all the sick young virgins and what ails them for half-price. He also gives advise on crops, using his spells and knowledge to enhance them, or (and this is only rumored!) if suitably paid, weaken them so that the landowner would need to sell off their property. He also cures animals and such, again, seeming to do it more for coin than any great love.

Haakon Sigurdsson: Sigurd Olafsson is the local woodcarver and storyteller, he carves the runic poles for the longhouses, the ship's prows and is widely regarded as the best story teller on this side of the mountain. His son, Haakon has inherited his father's passion for stories, legends and epics and collects them like treasure, especially those about shieldbiters. Like most local boys, Haakon learn to use a sword to fight off the orcs and Shade Trolls, though his father doesn't like it, Haakon seems intents on being more than a woodcarver and seeks to be just like the skald-warriors of the old days.

The Padre: Born and raised in Hazel, The Padre gladly took up the mantle of the Priest of Woden, like his father before him, and his father's father as well.  When not tending to the spiritual needs of the town, he spends his time as a trapper, trading pelts and furs in
Hazel and Rumbol.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

*Professional Adventurers' Introduction*

You were in the city of Rumbol, on the river Crux, a large town that acts as way-point for miners loading barges with their raw treasures.  You may have been just passing through, or you may be a local, in any case, you find yourself in an avant-garde theater, where during the advertisements before the play, the crier tells of the dark plight of the town of Hazel, up above Crux on White Mountain.  Swayed by the struggle of the people (and, a little by the 600 gp reward for help) you've made the two-day journey to Hazel to offer assistance.  In Hazel, you are met by the Mayor.

A seemingly genuinely concerned and caring Human, he gives you half the reward for your help the night you arrive (the 300 gp extra) and asks you to attend a town meeting the next morning.  You agree and when the sun rises you make your way the short distance to the town market where you stand along side the Mayor and the other professional(s) at the head of a crowd of about forty people, mostly Humans and Dwarves--all of Hazel.

There are two of you, one standing on either side of the Mayor.

*Ka’ashawndrah* (Elf) (Tailspinner): Ka’ashawndrah is very short for an elf. She wears her mid-back length silver hair in a ponytail most of the time. She can most often be found wearing a shirt and vest, wool breeches, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. She wears studded leather armor over her clothes and carries most of her equipment in her backpack. She has a long sword at her belt, and a long bow and a quiver of arrows on her shoulder.

*Mist, Valkrie Knight of the Woden Order* (Human) (Bloodweaver1):  Mist stands about 5’8”, and weighs about 130 lbs. She has long black hair with hazel eyes. On her heavy banded mail armor, impressive, steel shield and in the pommel of her long sword there are the two ravens of Woden. The very presense of Mist fills everyone at the assembly with confidence.  Off to one side of her is her heavy warhorse, laden in chainmail barding.

By accident, you have travelled the two days to Hazel together and thus gotten to know each other's histories a bit.  Professionals only:
[sblock]
Ka'ashawndrah: Two months ago Ka’ashawndrah was mortally wounded and her campanions left her in Rumbol to recuperate. She has now recovered and is ready to go. Unfortunately her campanions left 6 weeks ago. She is wondering what she can do when the message from Hazel arrives. She is sure she can help the people of Hazel.

Mist: Mist has just finished her squire training (2 levels of fighter) and has passed the trial to become a Valkyrie Knight of the Woden Order (1 level paladin). Her Order hears the cry for help from the struggling town mayor and sends her to answer the call. She is eager to prove her worth not only to herself but to Woden as well. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

The Mayor opens his arms wide when you four townsfolk step forward.  He grins and a light glints in his eyes.  "Excellent, my townspeople!  Come forward!  Mingle with the these two professionals who are kind of heart and strong of arm."

The crowd applauds for its heroes-to-be, while the Mayor surreptitiously slips into the group during the clapping to hold aloft one of *Lars* hands and one of *Mists*.  After the clapping dies down, he turns to all of you and says, “Thank you.  From the bottom of this Human’s heart, and the bottom of this town’s heart: Thank you!”  He gets a little teary-eyed and has to stop for a moment, then continues.  “I’m sure that through teamwork and determination you will put an end to whatever evil haunts that castle and curses our town!”  Unsure if he's done with them, the townspeople clap a bit more before the Mayor gives them a wave and they begin to disperse, heading back to their usual duties.

The Mayor speaks to the party again: “Please take a few minutes to say goodbye and finish your preparations.  Although we have 6 nights until the next full moon, I still have a sinking feeling that we’re running out of time.  Do you have any last questions or requests of me?”  He steps back and waits.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> The Mayor opens his arms wide when you four townsfolk step forward.  He grins wide and a light glints in his eyes.  "Excellent, my townspeople!  Come forward!  Mingle with the these two professionals who are kind of heart and strong of arm."
> 
> The crowd applauds for its heroes-to-be, while the Mayor surreptitiously slips into the group during the clapping, to hold aloft one of Lars hands and one of Mists.  After the clapping dies down, he turns to all of you and says, “Thank you.  From the bottom of this Human’s heart, and the bottom of this town’s heart: Thank you!”  He gets a little teary-eyed and has to stop for a moment, then continues.  “I’m sure that through teamwork and determination you will put an end to whatever evil haunts that castle and curses our town!”  Unsure if he's done with them, the townspeople clap a bit more before the Mayor gives them a wave and they begin to disperse, heading back to their usual duties.
> 
> The Mayor speaks to the party again: “Please take a few minutes to say goodbye and finish your preparations.  Although we have 6 full nights until the next full moon, I still have a sinking feeling that we’re running out of time.  Do you have any last questions or requests of me?”  He steps back and waits.





"Thank you, Mayor," the Padre says with a smile.  "No doubt, with our hearty fellow townsfolk and these brave volunteers, we'll get to the bottom of this.  Woden's watchful eye protect us."

Turning to the group, he says, "Kind strangers, be strangers no longer.  Please, tell us about yourselves before we set off."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2005)

Lars proudly smacks the shoulders of Mist and Ka’ashawndrah in greeting and hands them two mugs of the local dwarven ale.  He then leans over to peer down at the two of them, eyes alight with warmth.

"Haha! 'Tis mighty fine to thinks that people are good enough in the world to answer a call for help from strangers!  It truly warms my heart, it does.  Even if one of yea bees an elf, that is ok with me.  I've learned I can't believe everything me dwarven uncle Heavyhammer used to tell me about them.  Not after risking my neck along with one or two of them by my side, I says!"


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2005)

_Ah two women. This will make the adventure more... interesting,_ thinks Dentmus.

"The hand of your niece Sarah perhaps?" Dentmus replies to the Mayor's last request. "Or who do you think snores louder? Grunt or yourself? HA HA HA!" the druid laughs, pointing at the boar. 

To the adventurers, Dentmus bows. "I be a man of the wood, and I hopefully shall be of aid on this quest. I also know arts of healing, should either of you ever require... physical aid. Just shout. My hands are skillful," he says, brushing off what appears to be a beetle from his robe as he speaks, seemingly jovial. "Is there some ale for me as well? Should we not celebrate the beginning of a lust... I mean fruitful relationship?" he says to Lars and the others in the party.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2005)

Lars nods at the Padre and then roars, "Yes, Padre!  Forgive me for interrupting.  Please tell us about yeaselfs!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*The elf raises an eyebrow at Lars' comments. Then she bows to her four new companions.*

"I am Ka'ashawndrah. But please call me Kah. It seems to be easier for many to remember. I am skilled in locks, traps and stealth, among other things. My companions left me in Rumbol to recuperate some two months ago. But alas, they have since moved on. I thought that perhaps my skills could be of use to your town's predicament, so I traveled here with Mist."

*She motions, with a smile, to Mist standing next to her.*


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

The Mayor gives a troubled look to all the ale Lars is drinking and passing out.  He looks to the sky and mumbles, "Didn't that sun just rise?  No matter, I suppose: drunk or sober as long as they can climb a mountain."

(OOC: everyone seems to be used to the drill, but I'll put this out there anyway: everyone please choose a color for your characater's dialogue and use it everytime your character speaks so it's easier to pick out--Thanks!)


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

*Description of Hazel*

Those of you who live in or near Hazel know all this already.  Those of you new to town discovered it all last night after you arrived.

Hazel is a small town, in terms of both population and geography.  It has about 45 permanent inhabitants and is about two-hundred-fifty feet across.  The mine that the village exists to work produces steadily, if not abundantly.  White Mountain seems to give up exactly enough ore to keep the town in existence, and not much more, but the populace is content.  The summers are beautiful on the mountainside and the winters more snowy than cold usually.  Right now, in early October, the weather is cool, but the grass is still mostly green and the skies are clear blue.  Snow is always gathered at the peak of White Mountain (hence its name), and it’s started to move down the sides, but it hasn’t even come near Hazel yet.

The village has a wooden wall about twelve feet tall around three of its sides with a large gate at its front, where a road runs down the mountain to Rumbol.  The fourth (back) side of the wall backs against the rock of the mountain with a walkway that runs up over a large (15-foot tall and 20-foot wide) cave that is the opening to the mines.  It was from this catwalk that the townspeople all saw the stone tower first appear.  Mounted between the catwalk and the stone of the mountain is a wooden gate on pulleys.  The gate can be lowered to cover the mouth of the cave when the citizens need to retreat inside during periods of drastically cold weather—a problem they have not had in almost ten years.  Most of the time, the gate is up and the longhouses’ fires are enough to keep the people warm.

Inside the town walls, there are seven buildings, and a spacious longhouse that serves as a communal building, temple, and town hall.  I’m sure I missed some important buildings—if so they will be added later, but for now, the buildings are:

1.  The Grey Goat: A tavern and inn (this is built to cater to the tourist industry in Hazel, right now, it houses the people dislocated from the Longhouse and the professional adventurers).  Nickleby the tourist coordinator lives here and owns the establishment.
2.  A blacksmith’s shop (where all sorts of metalworking takes place, but mostly items of utility—pick heads, chains, horseshoes, etc.—not so much weapons and armor, but there are some).
3.  A woodworker’s shop and dry-goods store (run by the only elf who lives in town, Fenway, and his half-elven wife, Elehandra).
4.  A butcher’s shop and smokehouse (run by a butcher, his wife and son).
5.  A seamstress and weaver (run by wives of miners).
6.  The miners’ longhouse (this is where most of the miners live communally).
7.  The mining shack (this is where the mine director works and where supplies are stored—it is back near the mine entrance).
8. The stables (there are various horses and mules here-it is manned by the human horsemen, Hamdur and Gel).

And, the temple of Woden (this longhouse is where The Padre lives and studies along with several of the more devout miners, it also normally serves as town hall, mead hall and home of the Mayor.  Now, though, it is inhospitable—magically dark, cold and foreboding—everyone who normally lives there has moved to the miners’ longhouse or the inn (for free, of course), except the Padre who dares live in the darkness).


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

*Townspeople going about work*

While you are all making your introductions, the miners, mostly Dwarves but a few Humans and a couple half-Orcs, all gather around the mine shack for their daily orders.  Once the director’s issued his commands, the miners grab up gear and head under the open gate and into the gaping maw of the mountain.

Since the tower first appeared, the Mayor has ordered a 24-hour watch from the catwalk above the mouth of the cave.  You can see a Dwarf pulling that duty now.  He reclines on a wooden stool, his feet up on a rocky ledge on the far side of the catwalk, his back leaning on the rail, being the first watch of a new day, he’s obviously not as tense as the wide-eyed, shuddering Dwarf just coming off watch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2005)

OOC: I'm going to try to set up blue as Lars' dialogue color.  Also, I sent a typo.  Lars should be 6 foot five inches.

Lars smiles as he drinks his breakfast, "*Burp!* Well met!  I'm Lars Grimhelm, and if there is anything you needs fixt, I bees the blacksmith for the job.  I run the local smithy, named..." He pauses for a touch of drama.  "...Lars' Smithy!"  The large viking puffs out his chest proudly.

"Was raised by dwarves, I was.  I'm half dwarf myself, I feel, except for my height! Har har!  Taught me how to use these axes they did, and gave me my helm upon reaching my man year!"  He bends down and points excitedly at his horned helm, but quickly frowns and sniffs sadly as he notices that he just tipped out some of his ale.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2005)

"Greetings to you both Kah and Mist, welcome to out little town. Thank you for coming to help rid us of this curse." says Haakon. "I knew that Rumbol was home to many beautiful women, but to have two of them travel here, is a great privilege for us. I can only hope that though we will be successful, Woden willing, it will take us no little time to rid our little town of it's curse."


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

Dentmus scowls at Haakon's introduction. _Young pup. Pah... _.  
After Lars says that he's half-dwarf himself, Dentmus adds, "I have heard that's true in at least in another way," he snickers, kicking Grunt the boar in a -do-you-get-the-joke manner who oinks loudly in protest. 
He points to Haakon's horn, "That be an interesting... device. Is it an heirloom? Be it like the horn of Heimdall, that shall summon Valhalla's champions and valkryies to slice the enemy into llittle pieces, while we watch and drink mead?" The druid continues snickering.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

Haakon turns to Rah and Mist, "Don't mind crazy old Dentmus, he's actually a decent fellow when sober. Yep April is good month for old Dentmus. Well once our stoic Brynhild has introduced herself (geez Dentmus your breath has stunned her) perhaps the padre would lead us in a prayer to Woden for success."


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Dentmus scowls at Haakon's introduction. _Young pup. Pah... _.
> After Lars says that he's half-dwarf himself, Dentmus adds, "I have heard that's true in at least in another way," he snickers, kicking Grunt the boar in a -do-you-get-the-joke manner who oinks loudly in protest.
> He points to Haakon's horn, "That be an interesting... device. Is it an heirloom? Be it like the horn of Heimdall, that shall summon Valhalla's champions and valkryies to slice the enemy into llittle pieces, while we watch and drink mead?" The druid continues snickering.




"Now, Dentmus," said the Padre reproachfully, "while the All-Father enjoys a good laugh as much as we, his children, let's ensure the jest is made in the right spirit."  He gives Haakon a fatherly pat on the back.  "Now, young Haakon here has proven himself to be a valuable member of our community."   He gives the rest of the group a sidelong glance and says in a low voice, "If only to keep the brewer working...!"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "Now, Dentmus," said the Padre reproachfully, "while the All-Father enjoys a good laugh as much as we, his children, let's ensure the jest is made in the right spirit."  He gives Haakon a fatherly pat on the back.  "Now, young Haakon here has proven himself to be a valuable member of our community."   He gives the rest of the group a sidelong glance and says in a low voice, "If only to keep the brewer working...!"




The young man laughs loudly "An excellent jest Padre!" slapping the dwarf on the back in turn, "All the better since it was you who gave me my first flagon! Beer truly is a gift from the Allfather, it gladdens hearts and lifts spirits. But we shall have plenty of beer when we reach Valhalla. Right Lars?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 14, 2005)

With a hard look she studies her new company of arms thoroughly, taking care to note their chosen arms and armor. For when the battle starts it will be these very people that she will undoubtedly trust her life with and that they will trust theirs with her. _They shall do_ she thinks to herself. 

Whatever soft and plush features she might have had due to her being a female, has long been replaced by hard and sharp muscular curves thanks to her rigorous knightly training. She wears her black hair at shoulder length, where it is short enough not to be a nuisance on the field but long enough to show that she is indeed a Valkyrie Knight. Her skin is well tanned, proving that she is no stranger to being out in the wilderness. 

She waits for everyone to make their introductions before taking her turn. Her voice is hard and cool, and is more like that of a seasoned military solider than that of a black haired vixen  “The names Mist, and that’s my horse, Thunder.”  As she gives a slight head nod towards her large, heavy, warhorse standing a few yards behind her. As she speaks she gives everyone a sincere and genuine look “It will be a pleasure serving on the field of battle with all of you.” 

Pausing she finishes by saying  “Now that we have all met, lets rid this town of the evil that plagues it. The halls of Valhalla awaits…”  She turns to face the Mayor and speaks in the same way as before. But this time she is a bit more direct.  “Mayor, how long is the journey to this A’Cursed Castle and what resistance should we expect along the way?” 

OOC: Sorry for the delay, should be back on posting once a day now.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

The Mayor is still a bit joveyal at having all these brave (and inexpensive) sentinels to come forth and protect his town.  Especially the woman, Mist, who sobers him when she speaks.  His smile fades and he answers in seriousness.  "Er, the weather is still nice enough that you can take horses and mules.  If you do, you should reach the tower on the nightfall of the second days hard riding, or perhaps the noon of the third day of restful riding.  The Padre and any of the locals here can lead the way, but if it follows as usual, the tower will appear tonight as you bed down and you'll see your target clearly in the starlight.  As for resistence, normally there is only the steep incline.  I haven't allowed anyone to travel out of sight toward the peak since the tower appeared, so there may be other creatures now.  The bonethrower warns of the vile creatures from the shaded side of the mountain moving over: Orcs, Goblins, perhaps Shade Trolls.  But with the omens, there is no telling what trials you may encounter."

He stands awkwardly for a moment, then motions stiffly in the direction of the stables, "Hamdur and Gel can provide you steeds for the ride if you need them."

(OOC: You're right on time, Bloodweaver!)


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

"Ah you not be lonely without your mules mayor?" replies Dentmus. The druid eyes Mist in a rather gleeful way, rubbing his hands constantly.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*The elven maiden listens to the mayor's words. Then she steps forward.*

"I will need a mount then. Also, where can we purchase supplies for the trip?"


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

The mayor visibly relaxes talking to someone other than Mist.  "Very good!  Yes!  I'm sure that the butcher would be willing to provide you with rations for your journey, and Hamdur and Gel can loan you saddles, saddlebags, and the such to carry your provisions."


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

Tailspinner, Lazlow, Krug:
[sblock]Above the murmur of townsfolk wishing you luck and behind the sound of the Mayor's voice, your keen ears pick up faint screams and rumbles from the mine entrance.  You look and see a thin trail of smoke from the cave.[/sblock]

"And of course, you can visit our own Elves, Fenway and Elehandra, at their dry goods store for any last minute supplies," the Mayor finishes.  "Anything else?"


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

The Mayor rolls his eyes at Dentmus, and says in a voice that is not quite mean-spirited:  "This from a wanderer whose usual company is pigs and birds."

(OOC: I'm changing the Mayor's text to Orange so that it doesn't become confused with Krug)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*The elf suddenly cocks her ear toward the mine and then looks toward it. Then she begins running in the direction of the mine.*

"Then mine! Something is amiss! Hurry!"


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

Dentmus looks up, then points to a thin trail of smoke from the cave. "Oh dearie me.. one of the dwarves been smokin' while minin' again?"


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

(OOC: I don't know how much we'll use it, but I've set up an OOC thread for us here.   Okay, back to the dying    --I mean, ACTION    )


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *The elf suddenly cocks her ear toward the mine and then looks toward it. Then she begins running in the direction of the mine.*
> 
> "Then mine! Something is amiss! Hurry!"




Haakon begins running towards the mine as well, sounding the mine alarm signal on his horn as he runs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2005)

Lars at first doesn't notice everyone's alarm, but then sees Haakon take off and notices the screams.  Growling at himself for his slowness, he drops his mug of ale, and runs after Haakon as he unslings his great-axe from his back.

He tries to catch up with Haakon, gruffly saying as he gets closer, "I'm right with you, my friend!"


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

"Woden's beard...  An alarm at the mine!  Quickly!"  The Padre rallies the remaining volunteers and takes off in the direction of the screams.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

*To Arms!*

I don't want to get into too much of the numerical side of things, but to give a rough idea, the open gate is about 100 feet from where the group starts.

*Kah* runs toward the opening (double move-60', no weapon drawn).

*Dentmus* does not over-react.

*Haakon* runs toward the cave and sounds his horn (move 40'; Fenris: using Inspire Courage, or simply sounding alarm?).

*Lars* draws his greataxe and runs toward the trouble (move 40'; Greataxe readied)

*The Padre* runs toward the cave, giving a wave to Mist (double move-40', no weapon readied)

*Mist* mounts up on Thunder and starts toward the mine.

*     *     *

The villagers hustle in one direction then the other, unsure of what to do as your party sounds alarms and charges.  Finally, when there is a crashing noise and a clatter of metal and stone from the mine louder than your horns and calls, the people in the market go quiet and stare at the gate.  However, the ringing noise does not even have time to fade from your ears before it is overridden by screams of terror and a monstrous roar echoing out of the cave.  Then, there is the sound of feet stomping quickly and chaotic yells and shrieks, warnings and pleadings and angry cries.  Smoke is rising from the entrance in a thicker stream, and the guard on the catwalk above jumps to his feet, gripping the rail tight and squinting his eyes into the cave.

(your turn, again!)


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

"Get the miners out of there!  Get them out!"

The Padre pulls the longspear off of his back and readies it while whispered invocations of protection pass his lips.

=========

OOC:  He'll run up to the gate and assist those coming out if possible.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC: Yes, Inspire Courage. Can I make short statements while Playing? If so:

Haakon draws his sword with his other hand, and inbetween blasts on his horn says to Lars: "This doesn't sound like a regular cave-in"


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC: Hey, talking's always a free action . . . unless you start talking my ear off!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2005)

"Nay, 'tis bodes ill methinks," Lars says warily between breaths as he gives a nod of encouragement to Haakon.  "I'm getting closer."

Lars continues to run to the cave opening, his great-axe at the ready and only pausing to enter if he can't see what's inside.  He gives a quick prayer for the miners' safety.


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Dentmus follows at a good gallop, dragging the not too happy Grunt behind. "Duty calls, it seems... now Grunt, yes I know you haven't eaten all day, and dwarves aren't that worth saving, but we must help. Of course, financial compensation should be duly given..." He watches as his new found comrades draw their arms and shakes his head. "Do they intend to fight flame with those? Tsk..." He appears to be admiring the rear view of the two professional adventurers. _Now now Dentmus, this is not the time to be thinking of... THAT...but by Woden that is a fine set of buttocks!_

When he reaches the mine, Dentmus will use his healing skills as necessary to aid the injured/fallen.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> *Mist* (I'm assuming) mounts up on Thunder and starts toward the mine (if you do something different, Bloodweaver, please forgive me, just let me know and I'll change this).




OOC: Yup, you are correct. 

****

Seeing the smoking mine, Mist’s training quickly takes over and she immediately she jumps onto Thunder spurring him into a full gallop. Thunder’s white socked hooves pound heavily into the ground. Tearing up the soft earth beneath him as together they race past the other villagers and onwards to the cave. Instinctively Mist begins to set her Lance and then offers a silent prayer to the All Father as she starts to hear the screams of the town’s people. 

As they reach the gate, Mist pulls back on Thunder’s reins forcing him to stop and to give a load wail as he rears up on his hind legs. Showing his white socks and huge black Clydesdale body clad in full chain barding for all to see. Using the pause in her moment to her advantage she takes a quick survey of the chaos before her, and attempts to identify the cause behind the terror.


****

OOC: For those who do not know Clydesdale horses are the famous Budweiser Horses. I though it would fit in well since they are a Scottish & Norwegian bread heavy horse. Hopefully I did it good enough justice in describing it to you.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah continues running toward the mine entrance, hoping that the others are following.*


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 15, 2005)

*Trouble will be here very soon--prepare while you can*

As the miners start to run out and some of the party get close enough to meet with them, chaos is vomiting out of the cave.

A crowd of almost two dozen miners come scattering from the cave mouth.  *Kah, Lars, and Haakon* find themselves in their midst, while *The Padre and Dentmus* follow.  *Mist* charges forward on *Thunder*, weaving through the townspeople and miners with the grace of a waltz and the power of a titan's arm.  *Thunder* rears up impressively (good description, Bloodweaver) but takes a few steps back when the following happens:

Some of the miners have their hands over their heads, others are holding obvious wounds, some help each other to limp and skip out.  As those of you there are helping as you can, a few more miners come; these back out, pickaxes or shovels in hand.  When one Half-Orc sees that he’s moved back into the sunlight, he throws his pick with both hands and turns to run.  Inside the cave, there is a squeal and a roar and all the miners still in the cave entrance (as well as *Kah, Lars and Haakon*) recoil back, hands over their faces as flames strike out, enveloping the Half-Orc who threw the pick.  In the light of the flames, the miners are silhouetted, but you see a glitter of metal inside the cave, soft gold that churns and heaves like something alive.  The Half-Orc runs madly toward town and falls, flailing, as *The Padre, Dentmus* and a few brave souls run forward from the market to help him.  The Dwarf on watch is obviously startled as he grabs at his greatspear several times before actually getting hold.

(er, so your go again)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2005)

Lars runs towards the side of the cave opening, placing himself around the corner and peering in, both hands on his great-axe.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah draws her sword and then slowly and cautiously advances toward the mine entrance.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2005)

Haakon will continue sounding his horn in an effort to bolster the morale of the townspeople as well as the fleeing miners. He will draw nearer to the mine entrance opposite Lars.


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Dentmus turns back towards the half-orc, wondering if whether he is worth saving. If the flames are doused, the druid will see if he can heal the fella, taking out his handy healing kit. "Ah this a bad one..." _but it is a half-orc, so... well we'll see what the gods decree._

_Heal +9_


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 15, 2005)

"Hafa e-t í hendi, Woden," the Padre intones as he continues toward the mine's entrance.

=======

OOC:  Casting _Bless_; don't know exactly how close he is to everyone else, but hopefully he'll cast where he can 'cover' everyone in the party, and/or as many party members/miners as he can.  (That's a real Old Norse phrase, too!   )


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 15, 2005)

*Twisted Trouble*

*Lars* moves into a good position to ambush whatever comes out, he peers around the corner, ready to strike.  Inside the cave, he and Kah can see a large shape lowering down in the pose of a giant cat preparing to pounce.

With his greatsword in one hand and his horn still at his lips, *Haakon* readies himself opposite *Lars*.  His horn, which stirs up in all who hear it the glory of the warriors of Valhalla, causes the miners running out to regrip their makeshift weapons and reset their brows as they fall back, no longer panicked, toward the village.

Readying her longsword and crouching low, *Kah*, moves up through the miners falling back.  Her excellent Elven vision allows her to see what *Lars* sees inside the cave.

*Dentmus* quickly and easily stabalizes the Half-Orc, who is badly burned, but will not die of these wounds.  A few of the locals help Dentmus and stay with the Half-Orc.

Seeing that *Dentmus* has the wounded well in hand, *The Padre* charges forward to get near *Kah* while invoking the power of the All-Father to bless his party.  He stops in a position with *Kah* off to one side and *Mist*, lance lowered and *Thunder* nervous but capable and twitching off to his other.

The miners have fallen back out of your way to the outer edge of the crowd.  Everyone is quiet, watching, waiting.  The Dwarven guard on the catwalk lowers his greatspear into the entrance preparing for the charge.  There is silence for a moment as Haakon stops for a breath.  The villagers helping Dentmus mumble that they will take care of the wounded, then there is silence again.  You all feel your heartbeats hammer.

Suddenly, bursting into the mouth of the cave, dazzling your eyes in the morning sun, tendrils of black haze snaking about it, comes a glittering, *golden dragon*.  It is about the size of a mule, a pickaxe jutting from its shoulder, froth spattering from its mouth and getting caught in its young beard, its teeth and claws red with blood, eyes huge and bloodshot and rolling cartoonishly, one wing broke limp at a painful angle, the other torn.

Before the creature can actually break the threshold of the cave, though, the Dwarf on the catwalk leans into his spear and stabs it deep in the shoulder next to the pickaxe.  That arm goes limp and the creature howls and grabs the spear with its other hand.  With one mighty shove of the spear, the dragon rips the spearhead from its own flesh and using the haft knocks the Dwarf backwards off the catwalk.  He falls flat, face up in front of the dragon, and it looms over him, mouth wide.

*     *     *

(and back over to you, gang: do what you think is best--you're all +2 to hit, +1 to damage and +1 on fear saves because of a combination of *Haakon's* horn and *The Padre's* _Bless_ spell -- perhaps I'm too anxious: but *Bloodweaver1*, feel free to give me an action for Mist for that round if you want)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah moves quickly toward the dragon and tries to tumble past it to the left. She is attempting to get to its rear.*


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 15, 2005)

All the locals know that there are a few gold dragons who live in White Mountain.  They are spotted every few years or so and have always been a good omen.  Over the last several (Dwarven) generations, some miners have even claimed that they have had conversations with the benevolent creatures while working.  Most miners will claim if nothing else that they can hear the dragons singing in the mountain when working deep in the belly of the tunnels, and that the singing keeps them safe.  The appearance of a gold dragon has never meant trouble before.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 15, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Suddenly, bursting into the mouth of the cave, dazzling your eyes in the morning sun, tendrils of black haze snaking about it, comes a glittering, *golden dragon*.




"Hold!  Hold your weapons!  'Tis a good beast!" the Padre yells, "Back away!"

To Mist he says, "These creatures are a good omen to us, what could have caused this one to run amok?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2005)

Haakon, puts away his sword, and lowers his horn "This is an unfortunate accident or a terrible omen of what that accursed tower brings" he mutters to himself. He then steps into the cave entrance with his hands empty in token of peace and in Dwarven, says "Hail great wyrm! We are friends and will not harm you. Let us heal these unfortunate wounds the miners gave you in fright! Come, tell us your grievances and we will give wereguild if needed"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2005)

Lars is conflicted for a moment, his desire to save the dwarf by attacking the threatening beast offset by tales of the benevolent gold dragons and the Padre's warning.

He rushes forward, foolishly perhaps, right hand holding the haft of his great-axe near it's blade to act as a clumsy shield against an attack while he grabs the fallen dwarf by the back of his collar and tries to drag him to safety.

"Haakon, do you have a song to make that beastie shoo away or something?"  Lars yells over his shoulder to his drinking buddy.


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

Dentmus rushes over to the cave after saving the half-orc. "Hold!  Hold! Do not slay the gold dragon! Come on Grunt! No I will not feed you to it. Well it might be a worthy sacrifice..." the druid says, clambering over, huffing and puffing. 

Shouting at the top of his voice, Dentmus says in common, regretting that he never learnt Draconic, "Good dragon! We are here to aid, not kill! Pardon us for any intrusion! Yes, weregild if required, bacon a necessity," (Grunt grunts), "all can be resolved great wrym, treasured of the Gods! The dwarves must have angered thee, stealing your gold, or being so imbecilic as to fight you. Let us resolve this! I will h-heal thy wounds as much ability as I can!" continues Dentmus, slightly afraid. 

_Well either it'll forgive us or we'll just be dinner..._

_
Diplomacy check: +4 
_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 16, 2005)

A brief look of astonishment rolls across her face as she witnesses the injured Gold Dragon emerge from the cave. However she quickly recovers herself and replaces her surprised look by one that is battle hardened and ready. 

“Easy Thunder… Easy”  She says as she soothingly strokes Thunder’s black main. His twitching seems to subdue for the moment. By looking deep into the Dragon’s mad eyes Mist begins to get an uneasy feeling in the bottom of her gut. A feeling that she has, over time learned to trust, for it has saved her life more times than she would care to count. Locking her gaze onto the scene before her she speaks loud enough for all those that are around her to hear.

 “Look at its eyes…” Says Mist,  “I fear the Dragon is not its self…” She pauses for only a brief second in order to adjust Thunder’s position before speaking again.  “Be ready to act when I do...”  She says in a commanding voice. In a softer voice she then adds  “… and may Woden forgive us…” 

She waits, and readies Thunder to charge forward. Readjusting her lance, she aims for the creature’s heart, hoping to end its suffering by putting it down in a single blow. In her heart she hopes that the words of her allies can penetrate through the certain insanity inside the Dragon’s head. But her mind tells her otherwise. 

Closing her eyes she concentrates breifly on her holy symbol. Reaching out with her mind she tries to determine if there is indeed evil within the Dragon. 

****


			
				Gray Shade said:
			
		

> *     *     *
> *Bloodweaver1*, feel free to give me an action for Mist for that round if you want)



OOC: No, you are good on the previous round. She is going to delay and see if the Dragon goes to kill the dwarf. If so, she will then charge in using one of her three Smite Evils ( only if there is indeed evil within the creature) and will also use full Power Attack on the charge.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 16, 2005)

_Have no idea if this'll work, but it might be worth half a shot..._

With a quick word for Woden's help, the Padre once again invokes the power of their deity, directing his chant at the crazed dragon:

"Hugr ræðr hálfum sigri!"

============

OOC:  Casting _Remove Fear_ on it (a long shot  :\ )


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 16, 2005)

*A brief reprieve*

*Kah* runs and ducks and dives and jigs.  The dragon's wing slices through the air at her, but she rolls under it and comes up standing behind the creature, within the cave.

*Haakon* sheathes his sword and steps into the mine opening, trying to soothe the dragon.  Looking at *Haakon*, it hesitates attacking the Dwarf, but as *Lars* moves, it strikes!

Its head fires forward snapping at *Lars*.  His axe, however, gets in the way and its jaw glances off the flat side of the steel.  *Mist* girds herself for the charge, but although she senses a great evil about the dragon, the evil does not seem to BE the dragon, a moment's more concentration may give her more information.

During her hesitation: enraged by the miss, the creature strikes with a claw as *Lars* pulls the Dwarf to cover.  The claw tears through the flesh of *Lars'* leg but does not take the limb off or incapacitate it.  From her vantage point, *Mist* is sure that the attack is weaker, slower than it should have been for so majestic a creature.  It then turns its attention to *Dentmus* who runs up, huffing and puffing, trying to calm the dragon.  It flails its broken wing, but doesn't even come close to hitting him.  It's obvious to all that the wing is not an effective weapon right now anyway, but it is enough to cause *Grunt* to squeal and jump back behind *Dentmus*.  The dragon huffs and pants at *Dentmus*, froth and spittle flinging at his boots and onto *Grunt's* hindquarters.

With a strong, if not confident, step *The Padre* moves in front of the dragon, near Dentmus and calls upon his soothing magics.  The dragon's eyes are still unfocused, but the body, neck and head turn toward him and shudder.  The mistlike black tendrils you first took to be smoke pulsate and become a shade lighter.  The dragon's breathing slows and an expression of pain comes across its face, but it still says nothing, and its eyes do not focus.  It does however sit still for the moment.

*     *     *

Deuce Traveler: Lars takes 11 points of damage.

Tailspinner: Kah will easily have the dragon flanked (sneak attack damage) if anyone else attacks it before you.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah looks for a particularly vulnerable spot in the beast's flank and swings her longsword at the poor beast.*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

*Lars pulls the dwarf a safe distance, looks down at his cut thigh, snarls and readies his great-axe with both hands.*


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 16, 2005)

_This poor creature is under some evil hex - but we can't sit idly by as it rampages through the mine..._

The Padre moves in a bit closer, readying a strike.  If it doesn't calm down soon, he'll try along with the others to put it out of its misery.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> _This poor creature is under some evil hex - but we can't sit idly by as it rampages through the mine..._




OOC: This is thought and not speech, correct Laz? Just want to make sure my ducks are in a row (no offense Krug)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> *Mist* girds herself for the charge, but although she senses a great evil about the dragon, the evil does not seem to BE the dragon, a moment's more concentration may give her more information.




OOC: Kind of confused here. Did she Detect Evil as a full round action or free action? If this was the result of a 'free action' then she would continue concentrating into a 'full round action' for better results. If this was a 'full round action' then she will continue concentrating into the next round.  Also, is this a medium or large size dragon? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2005)

"Oh dear... it seems to be hungry," says Dentmus, as he drags Grunt back. At a safe distance, the druid then calls on the nature spirits to wrap the beast in its vines, centering it on the dragon. "Mythical beasts... better that the world has done without!" mutters the druid. 

_Move away, dragging grunt and cast Entangle_


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 17, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: This is thought and not speech, correct Laz? Just want to make sure my ducks are in a row (no offense Krug)




OOC:  Yeah, I put thoughts in italics.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: Hey, *Bloodweaver*: Let's see . . . From SRD description of _Detect Evil_:

You can sense the presence of evil. The amount of information revealed depends on how long you study a particular area or subject.

1st Round: Presence or absence of evil.

2nd Round: Number of evil auras (creatures, objects, or spells) in the area and the power of the most potent evil aura present.

3rd Round: The power and location of each aura. If an aura is outside your line of sight, then you discern its direction but not its exact location.

*     *     *

A Paladin Detecting Evil is a spell-like ability, which is a standard action (so you can do that and take a move-equivalent action).  Concentrating on a spell (or spell-like ability) is also a standard action.

I kinda fudged and gave you more info than the first round of concentration is actually supposed to give--because Mist did "nothing" the round before, I'm willing to say that next round will be her 3rd round of concentration.  This is what I was trying to get at in my description earlier.  Does this clarify?

Also, this dragon is "Large" size  (I couldn't remember if I looked it up or not, but I guess I did--it IS the same size as a mule.  Cool.  Sometimes, I'm SO accurate it hurts!    ).


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC, again.  *Krug*: _Entangle_ has a 40' radius.  This means that unless you center it a ways behind the dragon Lars, Haakon, and The Padre will be in its area of effect (unless they move away this round).  And if you DO center it back in the cave, then Kah will be in its area of effect.  If you center it on the dragon itself, then all four characters will be in the area of effect (unless they move).  It's a reflex save, so Kah has a good chance of making it, but she will still only be able to move half speed while in the area and will need to make another save every round she stays in the area.  So, that said, where will you center the spell?


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2005)

_I'll center it back in the cave then... Good luck Kah! _


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> A Paladin Detecting Evil is a spell-like ability, which is a standard action (so you can do that and take a move-equivalent action).  Concentrating on a spell (or spell-like ability) is also a standard action.
> 
> I kinda fudged and gave you more info than the first round of concentration is actually supposed to give--because Mist did "nothing" the round before, I'm willing to say that next round will be her 3rd round of concentration.  This is what I was trying to get at in my description earlier.  Does this clarify?
> 
> Also, this dragon is "Large" size  (I couldn't remember if I looked it up or not, but I guess I did--it IS the same size as a mule.  Cool.  Sometimes, I'm SO accurate it hurts!    ).




OOC: Your the Shzn't. SHe can go one more round and attempt to pin-point the location and direction of the evil. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 20, 2005)

*A Pause to Clarify*

Okay, here's what I've got for this round:

*Kah* is attacking with her longsword.

*Dentmus* is dropping an _Entangle_ on the beast (and Kah will be within its radius).

*Lars* and *The Padre* ready weapons and wait to see what happens next.

*Mist* continues to concentrate on her _Detect Evil_.

Is all this accurate?


*Fenris:* what's *Haakon* up to?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Okay, here's what I've got for this round:
> *Fenris:* what's *Haakon* up to?




About 6 pints a day, no wait sorry   

Haakon will draw his sword and shout out "Lars, Kah use the flat of the blade! Killing a gold dragon is a very evil omen and would spell doom for the village!"


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Hearing Haakon, the Padre quickly turns his spear around backwards, to use the whacky and proddy end more than the stabby.

(Of course, he does so in a cool, Bruce Lee style of staff twirling...  )


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

_OOC: Yeap. That is correct, consequences be damned. _


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 20, 2005)

_OOC: Consequences?  You're going to affect a party member with the Entangle spell right next to an enraged dragon--what could POSSIBLY go wrong?_


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

_Did Dentmus ever come across as heroic?  _


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2005)

Lars gets ready to charge the dragon with the flat of his axe-blade, aiming for the head.  As he sees an opportunity he moves in to strike.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 20, 2005)

*. . . and . . . action!*

*Dentmus* speaks the ancient language of flora and requests a favor from all the plants in the area.  Although there are few and they are small at the entrance to a mine, there is enough, and they grow quickly at his appeal.

The dragon’s expression stays blank as the grass around the opening of the cave stretches and grows.  It wraps itself around the dragon’s feet and damaged wing without any response or fight.  Luckily, the plants’ grip is firm by the time *Haakon* begins to yell, “Lars, Kah, use the—” but is too late as *Kah* slices into the dragon’s flank, ripping through tendon and muscle.  The dragon’s hide and flesh is too thick for her blow to be deadly, but the blood that springs forth and spatters over her certainly hurts the beast.  Its expression changes to surprise and it howls and starts building itself back up into a rage, its muscles twitching with exhaustion and anger.

*Haakon* finishes his shout, and just as he does, *The Padre* whips his spear end over end in one hand and with the other inexplicably makes “devil horns” at the dragon (Bruce Lee enough?    ), while between the two adventurers, *Lars* rushes past, screaming maniacally, greataxe over his head, blade sideways.  As the dragon turns its head to look back at *Kah*, *Lars* leaps the last ten feet toward it and, still in mid-air, slams the side of his axe down on top of the creature’s head.  There is a resounding **bwahnk!** and the dragon’s head wobbles, but its body begins to shift and move again.

*Lars* finds himself eye to armpit with the creature as it stands.  Up close, he shivers as something dark runs through his very soul, and everyone sees as the color leaves his cheeks.  (Deuce Traveler: see next post)

*Kah* easily evades the weeds growing to entangle her, and has her choice of simply stepping aside or leaping up onto the dragon’s back (which would require quite a feat of balance, but would prevent her from having to make further evasions and would give her perfect opportunity to continue to strike, although, really, she would run all the *usual* risks of standing on top of an opponent during combat).


*     *     *

Technical stuff:

The Padre’s spell last round has stunned the creature as its rage faded (now returning), so it was helpless this round and therefore got no save vs. the _Entangle_ and it’s AC was even lower.  Also, I added in the extra damage for Haakon's _Inspire Courage_.

*Kah* sneak attacks for 17 damage.

*Lars* charges and hits with the blunt side of his axe (even with the -4 penalty) for 16 points of subdual damage. (and, again, see next post)

*Mist* has pinpointed the evil.  See next post for details.

Your turns again.  The dragon looks very damaged and very exhausted at this point, but its breathing is speeding up again.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 20, 2005)

*Divining . . . the easy way and the hard way*

*Mist* and *Lars*:
[sblock]The gray tendrils of smoke that are slowly whipping around the dragon are the source of the evil.  *Mist* identifies them just about the same time that *Lars* accidently finds his head within them.  *Mist*, through her spell, sees what *Lars* sees: a face appears in the smoke.  It is a face twisted with hatred and agony and the sight of it racks *Lars* with pain, cold, and fear (*Lars* takes 8 points of damage and 2 points of Charisma damage).  He almost bolts and runs back to the bar to hide under it, but remembers the battle call of Haakon's horn and the blessings of The Padre and forces himself to stand his ground--he will be no coward!

*Mist* divines: Whatever it is that holds the smokey tendrils together: it is quite evil and composed entirely of negative energy.  It is not, however, of such a power that she is shaken by it, rather, following *Lars* lead, she feels only resolve.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2005)

Lars howls angrily and goes beserk, slashing at the tendrils.

_OOC: I'm going with rage, slashing my great-axe at the face inside the mist.  I figure being low on hit points would be a motivater._


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

*Dentmus, human druid-drunkard*

"Oh Grunt, did you see *that*? It worked! Oh and quite well too, uh don't you think... oh what do you mean what do I do now... That was pretty nifty wasn't it. Oh my... the others are putting up a bit of a fight aren't they. I hope they don't kill it, but killing a dragon does count for something does it not? Imagine what I would be able to say in the future in a mead-hall to a buxomy serving wench. _'Hello there I am Dentmus and I killed a dragon once!'_ I *BET* they'll be impressed! What do you mean I wasn't the one that did it? All right, I had some help, but didn't everyone, getting magic swords passed them by stark naked witches and all? Anyway besides a reward, the dragon should have a hoard, for they do like to sleep on gold, and if not that dragon skin should take in a pretty penny.... oh all right, yes, yes.. I'll do something to help my companions, certainly. Pah. You should just be happy you're no longer a snack," says Dentmus. He takes out his sling, loads it even as the screams of battle proceed, and fires a sling bullet at the dragon awkwardly.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 21, 2005)

The Padre sees where this is inevitably leading to, and wishes there were another way...

"Hann hœfði allt þat, er hann skaut til," he recites solemnly as he spins his spear back round the right way.

=========

OOC:  Casts _Guidance_ on himself.

Also, see the OOC thread for an important update on my whereabouts for the next couple of days.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2005)

Haakon turns to the nearest miner "Quickly, bring chains, we must bind the beast until the Padre can exorcise whatever evil is controling it."  And he will charge the young wyrm, muttering a silent prayer to Woden for forgiveness as he tries to beat the wyrm into unconciousness.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah decides on the foolish decision of leaping onto the dragon's back.*


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 23, 2005)

*One more round*

With a growl and a bit of foaming at the mouth, *Lars* flies into a rage and swings his greataxe at the gray-black tendrils.  _SWWWWOOOSH!_  His attack slices through what may have been a face in the haze, slicing cleanly between the eyes, but sliding right through with as much effect as if he'd hit the smoke of a fire.

After an intense conversation with his boar, *Dentmus* loads his sling and fires at the dragon.  The bullet rockets up in a high, almost floating, arc before dropping and landing with a _*pop!*_ right on the tip of the handle of the mining pick jutting from the dragon's shoulder, driving it in just a bit more--to the dragon's roaring chagrin and Grunt's squealling fear.

With the casting of a spell and a gritting of the teeth, *The Padre* spins his spear back around the way it was facing just moments earlier and starts to charge.  He stops however, when he hears *Haakon* _(" . . . exercise . . . ")_.  His teeth go slack and he lowers his spear as realization creeps over his face.  "Oh," he says, "yeah." _(OOC: forgive me for ad-libbing a little with The Padre, Lazlow, I know you're distracted collecting your yard gnome before he's blown away in a hurricane)_

The miner *Haakon* talks to runs into the crowd of villagers and barks orders.  Several of the people scatter, searching for chain and thick rope.

*Haakon* charges at the dragon.  It lunges forward to meet him with its open maw of very, very pointy teeth _(attack of opportunity--has reach with its bite)_.  *Haakon* spins to the side, avoiding a lethal blow, but the dragon's teeth slice at his side.  *Haakon*, however does not stop, and skillfully swings his sword in a wide arc, landing the flat of his blade hard on the dragon's neck.

*Kah* leaps up onto the dragon's back, but before she can get her footing, it lunges for Haakon and she slips to the creature's side, falling into the still grasping weeds where she just manages to get back to her feet before the vines can hold her down.

The heavily battered and stabbed dragon, however, is held tightly in place.  It struggles with the weeds and uproots some, but the others hold it long enough for your brave adventuring party to take further action!

*     *     *

*Deuce Traveler*: Sorry I forgot to figure *Lars'* Rage into the dice rolls, if I had, you would have had a freaking *31* to hit!!  Of course, your opponent is still incorporeal so your axe still would have gone right through, but impressive numbers, nonetheless.

*Fenris*: *Haakon* takes 8 damage from the bite.

*Bloodweaver1*: forgive me for going, but I didn't want to hold up the game too long.  Jump back in as soon as you can!

Everyone, please see an important note on the OOC thread: relinked HERE for easy access.


----------



## Krug (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dentmus*
"Oh that was a nice shot, was it not Grunt? Lucky you say? Well... what about this one?" says Dentmus, as he goes back into his 'throws-like-a-drunken-girl' routine, uncocking another slingstone at the dragon. However, this time the shot goes far wide, possibly landing on the route to the next town.

"Now wipe that scowl off your face and stop laughing!" Dentmus says as Grunt goes into an oinking fit.
_Attack roll: 2 *PAH!*_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2005)

A small part of Lars' mind hears Haakon's command and the barbarian snarls once at the incorporeal mist, spins to the side, and switches targets, landing the flat of his axe-head onto the dragons skull in an attempt to knock it unconscious.

The blow connects and Lars growls a satisfied "HEEYA!"

_OOC: Nice site, but can you double check my results.  I got an 18 on the d20 and a 4 on the d10.  With rage on, I believe that would make an attack result of 28 and a damage result of 10._


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> *Mist* and *Lars*:
> [sblock]The gray tendrils of smoke that are slowly whipping around the dragon are the source of the evil.  *Mist* identifies them just about the same time that *Lars* accidently finds his head within them.  *Mist*, through her spell, sees what *Lars* sees: a face appears in the smoke.  It is a face twisted with hatred and agony and the sight of it racks *Lars* with pain, cold, and fear (*Lars* takes 8 points of damage and 2 points of Charisma damage).  He almost bolts and runs back to the bar to hide under it, but remembers the battle call of Haakon's horn and the blessings of The Padre and forces himself to stand his ground--he will be no coward!
> 
> *Mist* divines: Whatever it is that holds the smokey tendrils together: it is quite evil and composed entirely of negative energy.  It is not, however, of such a power that she is shaken by it, rather, following *Lars* lead, she feels only resolve.[/sblock]




Mist's resolve strengthens at the sight of the foul daemon. “Attack the smoke! It controls the dragon!!”  She yells to all that can hear her as she steadies Thunder. She quickly adds  “Quick, use the power of Woden on it before it is too late!” Setting her lance she spurs Thunder into action. She charges forwards, her lance now glowing and leveled at the smoky tendrils while screaming “Cursed Daemon!! Go back to the pits of hell for which you came!!” 

OOC: She charges with full Power Attack and Holy Smite. Gray Shade if you want you can use the new website for the dice rolls. I trust you.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2005)

Haakon growls through the pain of his leg being bitten, and brings the flat of the blade doen hard on wyrms head.

The blow is a strong one, but most likely not disabling, (crit confirm?)

Thanks Krug


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2005)

Dentmus grimaces at Haakon's blow. "Oh the poor dragon... but how does one attack smoke Grunt? It would be like attacking the wind... or air!"

_Need to roll a crit confirm Haakon..  _


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah decides on the more prudent decision this time and tries to tumble clear of the dragon and the writhing vines.*


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kah* attempts to roll away from the dragon, but as she gets to her feet, a vine grabs her ankle and she stumbles (failed Reflex save)just as the dragon gets its good wing loose and swings at her.  With the vines holding her, she's an easy target and the wing slices through the air then across her back.

*Haarkon* and *Lars* both sweep their weapons back and flail away at the poor creature in a frenzy of well-placed blows, easily battering it into unconsciousness as it huffs a final bit of froth and slumps into a heap.

The body of the dragon collapses out from the middle of the tendrils of gray and you can all see a figure seemingly made of smoke about five feet tall with several whip-like "arms" floating where the dragon's shoulders were.  Before the semi-ethereal form can take action, however, *The Padre* holds his spear above his head and chants a curse at the form in the ancient language of the Norns.  This seems to distract the creature long enough for *Mist* to charge in on Thunder, her lance glowing with holy might.

The lance slides into the shadowy thing spraying sparks like a grindstone in overdrive.  A horrific face full of hate appears just above the sparks, and all those watching are racked with horror and despair (see below for details).

However, before anyone can act further, the evil spirit flees.  With a screech and a howl it flies back into the depths of the mine and the darkness.

Behind the party, all the townspeople who were near the front of the crowd have also been affected by the horrific appearance of the ghost.  They are scared, but the rest of the crowd is keeping them from panicking.

*     *     *

*Tailspinner:* *Kah* takes 9 damage from the Wing Sweep.

*Fenris:* You missed the crit by 1!  But the dragon was down to 12 hp anyway, so you and Deuce Traveler easily KO'd it.

*Lazlow:* I went ahead and had The Padre try to turn.

Everyone (except Lars, who already has made his save against it) is affected by the Ghost's _Frightful Presence_ as follows (crap, sorry, I forgot the Bless and Inspire Courage, so you all have +2 more to this save, although, it turns out it didn't matter, anyway, the following effects are all accurate):

*Kah:* Misses the save.She takes *1* point of Strength damage; *1* point of Dexterity damage; and *2* points of Constitution damage.

*Haakon:* Makes his save. No effect!

*The Padre:* Makes his save. No effect!

*Dentmus:* Makes his save. No effect!

*Mist:* Makes her save. No effect!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2005)

Lars Grimhelm takes off his horned helmet, leans against his great-axe, and wipes his brow.

"Did you see that!  HAR!  These bastards don't stand a lick of a chance I say!  Good use of that lance, my friend!  Oh wow... SOMEONE GET ME A DAMN ALE!"


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 27, 2005)

Ulruss and Penny (Dwarven and Human, respectively) are (in no particular order) second and third loveliest of the "unattached" lasses of Hazel (there are 4 total over breeding age).  Ulruss has beautiful, thick golden hair that feeds smoothly into her long, braided beard; and Penny has proud, wide, abundant hips and buttocks.  For two years now, since they came of age, they both have been the cause of husbands being tweaked on the ear by their wives.  I mention them because they both have had a longstanding crush on Lars, and (to the enjoyment of all the males in town and only one of the females (the uniformly accepted most attractive of the "unattached"--Shelly--a six foot giantess with no interest in men)) the two girls have quite a competition going to impress him.

Case in point: Having hung near the middle of the crowd of villagers during the fight, they are both within earshot to hear Lars' request, and immediately respond--even though it means letting the villagers they were soothing drop unceremoniously to the hard ground.  Within moments, they are both trotting up the hill toward the mine entrance each holding a mug of ale in each hand, Penny giving Ulruss a mean look and Ulruss giving Penny a shove in return.  They stop, however, about fifteen feet away from Lars, their eyes huge as they stare at the dragon.

"You've killed it," says Ulruss in Dwarven, awed.


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2005)

Dentmus rushes over, dismissing his vines. He appears to be trying to hide the leash of his boar, or the fact that he appears to be dragging a boar around. He goes up next to Penny. "Oh yes, I did help too. Did you see that? Did my spell not work efficiently in slaying the wyrm? Dentmus Ortagan - Wyrmslayer. Does not that sound good? And dear wench, I mean girl, do you know what wyrmslayers do after a bout? Oh thank you for the ale... oh it's not for me... but girl I could use a sc--drink, I mean. You know, I do have quite a few tricks with vines up my sleeve..." He continues trotting with her, eventually realising duty calls. He'll use his healing skills and spells (and *choke*) wand on the dragon if needed to restore it to make it stable, while constantly eyeing Penny, or other buxomy damsels who are undoubtedly about to offer themselves to him right now.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2005)

_A coward thinks he will live forever
If only he can shun warfare*_​

Recites Haakon to no one in particular. "Lars, if you must have ale, drink quickly my friend. Do not forget that this was but a manefestation, a sevant of that which we must content with and quickly. We should be off once the wyrm has awakend"





*Elder Edda


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2005)

Lars turns a deep shade of red and looks towards his feet, which are gently kicking around a small rock.  He takes a quick peek at the two mugs of ale and licks his lips, but makes no move to take them.

"Ummm... did no such thing you see... ummm... the dragon is just sleepy.  He... she... it... you see the dragon is fine.  And the others helped... I didn't do hardly nothing.  Ummm... nothing, I was just here watching and I... errr..."

He looks at Haakon with a pleading stare for help.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2005)

"Now girls"  jumps in Haakon to Lars' rescue "The dragon is not dead, an evil spirit had possessed it. An evil spirit of Loki sent from the dark Tower. Lars here had to subdue to wyrm, so that it could be saved, that's all. It will wake up and feel much better I assure you. So Lars, take the ale and have a drink, and Penny and Ulruss, you should know that poor Lars there took an awful wound saving the old miner Parvik" adds Haakon with a smile and a wink at Lars. (Diplomacy check if you need it)

The Haakon will go and sit next to the wyrms head and await it's awakening to apologize to it. Waving off the miners who belatedly are bringing chains.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 28, 2005)

The Padre, shaking his head sadly, walks up to the dragon and starts to heal it.

======

OOC:  Casts CLW on the dragon.  FYI, I'll be touch and go for a day or two, so feel free to auto-pilot the Padre if necessary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2005)

"Ummm... I really did nothin'," Lars mumbles as he takes the mugs from each of the girls.  "And I'm fine... ummm... thanks..."

Lars downs one ale in one gulp, and attempts his best rogue impression in the effort to slip away from any attention while he drinks the other.  "Damn fine ale, though..." he says thoughtfully.


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2005)

Dentmus fakes a rather hoarse whisper. "*CHOKE* Spell...casting... is.. such... hard.. work. *RASP*My mouth...is...so..dry...like sandpaper..thirsty.." he keeps rubbing his throat while throwing glances at Penny. _Hmmm what about the dwarf? No... it is just not right. Besides, she is having a bit of a beard..._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*The color drains from Kah's cheeks as she is affected by the Ghost's Frightful Presence. As she tries to stand she feels light headed. She places her hand to her head.*

"Whoa! What happened?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 28, 2005)

Mist skillfully dismounts Thunder and while holstering her lance back into its harness, she taking a few seconds to look him over. " “Easy Thunder…” She says as runs a calming hand over his mussel. Satisfied that no harm has come to him, she takes a quick look around. A small “Hmph” escapes from her throat as she notices both Haakon & Lars being heckled by a bunch of pressy and achned filled school girls. The setting does not help itself with Dentmus trying to do his best impression of “Oh oh look at me!!”
“Typical…” she murmurs under her breath as she shakes her head. With Thunder in tow, she turns and heads towards the entrance of the cave. Stopping just a bit shy of the cave entrance she turns and go over to see how Ka’ashawndrah is holding up. 


			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *The color drains from Kah's cheeks as she is affected by the Ghost's Frightful Presence. As she tries to stand she feels light headed. She places her hand to her head.*
> 
> "Whoa! What happened?"



She speaks in a manner very similar to something one might receive at a military debriefing. Somewhat conversational but yet straight and to the point. She says  “The Dragon was being possessed by an evil spirit. They were able to put it down with out killing it…” She motions slightly with her head towards three half drooling baboons before continuing. “I got lucky and was able to drive off the evil spirit but I fear it is only a matter of time before it returns.” She continues but this time her voice softens a bit. “You look a bit shaken up, why don’t you go help The Padre awaken the Dragon,” She says as she shifts her gaze from Ka’ashawndrah to The Padre then back again. Finally she says “I am going to go take a look inside this cave.” She leaves Thunder off to the side of the cave entrance untied before drawing her sword and shield from her harness. Making sure she has a firm grip on her weapon and shield she heads into the cave. As she walks through the mine she takes a long and thorough inspection of cave it self. Making mental notes of anything of interest as she goes. Once she gets to about 40ft in or to a point to where she can go no father. She stops and attempts to detect the amount of evil that has invested itself in the mine.

OOC: She takes a 20 on her spot check as walks through the cave and attempts to detect evil at the end of her walk. Detecting evil for the full effect.

-Blood


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah nods at Mist's words and smiles at the only other seasoned adventurer in the group. _This group is definately going to be interesting._ She makes her way over next to the one known as 'The Padre.' _Hmmm. I wonder if he actually has a name. Perhaps later I'll ask him._ She nods to him and waits for the dragon to stir.*


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 28, 2005)

Ulruss and Penny eagerly let *Lars* take a mug from each of them.  They then continue to watch him as he backs away, but are distracted by *Haakon*.  They gasp a bit at the mention of *Lars'* wounds, but forget him for the moment when his shyness forces him to back up to the far side of the dragon.  Ulruss watches the scene for a moment, then drinks the other ale herself and says to *Haakon*, "You will be able to sing quite a story of this adventure! Now that the spirit is vanquished, Hazel is again safe.  There will be much celebrating!"

Meanwhile Penny, unable to keep from smiling at *Dentmus'* antics, gives him a broad, toothy grin and her other ale.

Both *Dentmus* and *The Padre* aren't sure about one of the dragon's wings, obviously broken in well over a dozen places and shredded and bloody between the bones, but overall, the creature will live.

*Haakon* can feel its hot breath on his hands and thighs and feel the muscles in its thick, ropy neck.  Unable to resist, he touches its face, which is smoother than he expected, the scales of the dragon are still soft in its young age.  Its beard is thin but long, matted in spittle and dirt.  *Haakon, Dentmus, The Padre, and Kah* can tell that some scales seem to be scraped off of the dragon, and it's mottled with dirt that is thick with grit and bits of stone.

*The Padre*, too, can't help but examine the dragon closer and gets a good sense of its beauty, even through all its cuts and bruises.  He sees that *Lars* knocked a couple of its teeth out when he smacked it the first time (the teeth are lying on the ground nearby, wrapped in a length of vine that's not so active as it was just a moment before).  With an incantation, *The Padre* heals the dragon.  Its wounds close enough to stop bleeding, and its muscles flex as it slowly begins to regain consciousness.

Several miners come up with chains and ropes, but when they see what's happened, they somberly back away, dropping the instruments.  Several other miners, however, pay no heed to the dragon and move to collect their friends from inside the cave.

These miners move up next to *Mist*, five of them total.  They carry axes and shields, ready for combat now and spread out, following on *Mist's* flanks.  They are quiet and sober.  At about 40 feet in, the sunlight is just a blurry disk of light, while in the other direction, torches every 30 feet along the wall make the path lit but shadowy and dark.  The mine continues forward, forking off in several places.  Mist takes her time, concentrating and looking about, but she sees no signs of trouble, and detects only that the spirit they just fought has, indeed, come this way, but is not here now.  It seems to have continued down the main passage.

*     *     *

*Krug*: It's up to you whether you use your *choke* wand.  The creature will live and is beginning to stir from The Padre's spell, so it doesn't REQUIRE any more healing, but like I said, it's up to you.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 28, 2005)

You all see the Mayor approaching cautiously from the town.  He stays back a good 30 or 40 feet and listens and watches, but says nothing.  He still looks pale and scared.


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2005)

Dentmus takes the offered beer and downs it. "Thank you. And now we must save the poor misguided dragon." The druid says, dragging the boar behind while wiping the foam off his mouth. 
Inspecting the dragon, Dentmus sees that the Padre has healed it sufficiently. "So what does one do with this dragon? Not quite a housepet is it? Quiet Grunt, of I shall have to offer you as a wakeup snack to the poor wyrm," says Dentmus. He says to the miners, "Now kind donations to us hard working adventurers who have saved your lifes would be appreciated. Payment in alcohol is also accepted," remaks the druid. 

_Dentmus will save his wand for later.. the wand of CLW, of course.  _


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 28, 2005)

The miners assembled give Dentmus a mean look when when he mentions reward.  One of them says angrily, "We've still got two Men and two Dwarves in that cave.  I didn't see you save them!"

After a loud and uncomfortable clearing of his throat, the Mayor chimes in from a distance: "Now, now!  One problem at a time, there, Roruk.  These people are doing their best, and stopping a rampaging dragon isn't such a bad start."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2005)

Lars notices Mist and the miners walking cautiously into the mine and decides that's probably the easiest direction away from those strange women folk.  He moves to catch up with them, careful not to spill his ale as he rests his axe against his shoulder.

He finally catches up to the dwarves behind Mist and takes a loud sip of his ale followed by a hearty "BBBrrrUUUUUUURRRP!"

The dwarf in the very rear gives a loud yelp and looks angrily at Lars.  Lars looks a little embarrassed and asks in dwarven, "What?  Uh... sorry?"

OOC: Is it ok that Lars can speak basic dwarven since I have in his history that he was raised by a dwarven clan?


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 28, 2005)

_OOC: Yeah, Lars should be proficient in Dwarven.  All the "locals" got it as a free language since it is so prevalent in the village.  If it's not on Lars sheet, then that's only because we missed it!  It's on the copy of his sheet that I have, if it's not on yours go ahead and add it._


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well we can't save everyone at one time... and be more grateful that the Gods have seen fit to spare the lot of you!" says Dentmus, scowling at the miners. He follows Mist and The Padre deeper into the mine.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 29, 2005)

Mist slowly raises her head and opens her eyes as she ends her concentration. Her gifted divinations revealing to her all there is to know. “You can run... but you can’t hide...” she says softly as she looks deeper into the darkness of the cavern. Letting her guard relax for a bit she is just about to face the other miners when she is suddenly greeted by Lars’ resounding battle cry reverberating down the mineshaft. With her bright green eyes she stares straight at Lars, giving him a hard look, before returning her attention back to the miners.  “How many miners are still unaccounted for?”  She says in her classic military tone. 

She listens to the miners and then nods her head. Continuing in her commanding tone she says,  “Alright, we need to know what we are dealing with before we can mount a successful rescue operation.”  She slightly raises her hand to fend off any counter arguments as she continues on.  “I understand that your friends are still down there, however,”  She states as her voice takes a tougher edge to it,  “Good people have already been lost today. I don’t want to loose anymore due to piss poor planning. Lets head back to surface, help with the wounded and formulate a strong plan.”  She pauses for a few seconds before continuing,  “The Padre has already awakened the Dragon by now. I want to ask it a few questions... Find out more about this spirit...”  She takes a longer pause this time. Looking back into the depth of the mine,  “...and how we can send it back into the abyss...”  she says in cold and hard voice. 

With that she takes the lead and heads back out of the cave. Once she emerges, she takes a few moments to sheath her sword and to direct some of the miners that went with her to assist with the wounded. Afterwards, she heads over to where the Dragon is beginning to regain consciousness.  “How bad is it?”  She asks The Padre as she watches the Dragon regain its bearings.

******
OOC-> This is my first PbP. So I apologize if I over stepped by bounds here, just trying to get a feel for everything.

-Blood


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 29, 2005)

Dentmus said:
			
		

> "Well we can't save everyone at one time... and be more grateful that the Gods have seen fit to spare the lot of you!"



The miners huff, but lower their eyes and step away to help investigate the mine.  This particular group do not meet Dentmus' look again for a long time.  The mayor also lowers his eyes.



			
				Mist said:
			
		

> “How many miners are still unaccounted for?”



A confident looking Dwarf with a heavy, regal gray beard steps forward and answers.  "The sad beast killed Hilik and Ren outright.  As we made our escape, Gundar and Ham-Fist must have been separated.  They are the only ones still unaccounted for.  I can lead the way."



			
				Mist said:
			
		

> “Alright, we need to know what we are dealing with before we can mount a successful rescue operation.”



The Dwarf looks quizically at Mist.  "But it was the dragon.  You've incapacitated it, yes?"



			
				Mist said:
			
		

> “Good people have already been lost today. I don’t want to lose anymore due to piss poor planning. Lets head back to surface, help with the wounded and formulate a strong plan.”



He nods in agreement, and all the miners make their way back out to the sunlight.



			
				Mist said:
			
		

> Once she emerges, she takes a few moments to sheath her sword and to direct some of the miners that went with her to assist with the wounded.



"Krodo, you stay with me," the head miner says to another.  The others he sends off to help in the village and with the wounded.  The head miner and Krodo both stand close as Mist talks to The Padre.



			
				Mist said:
			
		

> “How bad is it?”



*The Padre* looks up and says, "It will live.  It's coming around--could probably use some water to help it speak."

*     *     *

_*Bloodweaver:* No, no.  You're doing fine, Blood.  Mist is a well-played (and obvious) Paladin, and if something happens to interupt what you say she's doing, don't worry, you'll find out on my next post!     Heh heh!_


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2005)

"Might beer not be better? But then again, a drunken dragon... yes, water then..." says Dentmus. He volunteers his waterskin and hands it to The Padre. "I'm not going anywhere near those jaws."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2005)

"Oh for goodness sakes, give me that!"  Lars bellows, snagging the waterskin from the two men.  For a moment, a voice in the back of Lars' head warns him that he may have had too much to drink, but he ignores it and approaches the dragon while making condescending noises such as "Awww...does draggy want a drink.  Come on draggy... I've got a treat for you... "


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

"Lars, give me the waterskin and go stand away from the mouth. Have Dentmus look at that leg of yours. We don't need two of us eaten." After Lars sheepishly hands over the skin, Haakon will slowly pour water into the wyrm's mouth while supporting it's head.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2005)

Lars stares at Haakon for a moment before sighing and handing over the water. "Fine, fine.  I just wanted to tickle it on the chin.

He moves over to the Padre and winks, "I might have been cut on me leg by the beastie here, but at least I'm the one still standing."


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2005)

"I'll help with that," says Dentmus, who goes over to look at the wound and casts a Cure Light Wounds on it. "Nasty thing. Should feel better now. Right as rain you be."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "I'll help with that," says Dentmus, who goes over to look at the wound and casts a Cure Light Wounds on it. "Nasty thing. Should feel better now. Right as rain you be."





OOC: Gasp! What no funny quip?, no begruding comment of unworthiness? No, no _Dentmus_?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 30, 2005)

"Careful, Haakon," the Padre advises, "it'll still probably be confused and scared when it awakens - not to mention in pain."  He turns to everyone else.  "Most of you should probably stay quite a ways back so as not to frighten the poor beastie any more than it is."  He motions to them to give the dragon some room.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 30, 2005)

*The Dragon Stirs*

The miners all back up as The Padre motions them.

Dentmus gets his spell cast, and Lars' wounds close.

Haakon puts the waterskin to the creatures bloodied lips and after a moment it gives a sudden *COUGH!* which makes everyone jump and makes spit spray onto Haakon.  It's eyes flutter open and then go wide, the pupils dilated at first, then returning to their usual dragon's slits and focusing in on Haakon's face.  The rest of its body doesn't move.  It then speaks in a hoarse and incredibly deep voice.

Lars, Haakon, The Padre, and Dentmus:
[sblock]"Excuse me," it says to Haakon in Dwarven, its breath like rotting meat, "you seem to be kneeling on my hand."[/sblock]
Stunned, Haakon leans back away from it a bit and its body shifts.  One arm moves some, then another, then the back legs one at a time, then each wing, then its hindquarters, tail, shoulders and neck.  It winces varying degrees for each part of its body.  It then looks over its shoulder back at White Mountain.  It scans it up high with brilliant eyes, then looks into the mine entrance and down at the town.  Finally, it speaks again.
Lars, Haakon, The Padre, and Dentmus:
[sblock]"Who are you people?  This is your language, is it not?" it says in Dwarven.[/sblock]
Before anyone can answer, it speaks again.
Dentmus and Kah:
[sblock]"Or is it this?" it says in Sylvan.[/sblock]
And again.
Everyone:
[sblock]"Or this?" it says in common. _(don't know why I sblocked this one   )_[/sblock]
And again.
Kah:
[sblock]"Or . . . anyone?  Hello?" it says in Gnoll.[/sblock]
*     *     *

*Deuce Traveler: Lars* is healed for 8 points.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2005)

"A great many speak this tongue",  says Haakon in Dwarven, "But most will speak this tongue" say Haakon in common and Haakon rises to be off the dragons hand. "I apologize for having been on your hand. My name is Haakon this is the village of Hazel. What do you last remember friend wyrm?"


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 30, 2005)

The Padre raises his hand politely and hails the wyrm.

Grey Shade:
[sblock]"Some speak your own tongue, if you wish," the Padre says in Draconic.[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 30, 2005)

The dragon gives The Padre a quizical look and responds,

Kah and The Padre:
[sblock](Kah, Feel free to look at the sblock on Lazlow's last post)
"How kind of you, priest, but my rescuers seem many, and I shall speak so that all can understand my words."[/sblock] 

It spends almost two minutes intensely studying the faces of those around it, and just as you start to think that it may not have heard you, it says, (in Common) "I was in my den, trying to sleep.  Sleep has been difficult to come by lately.  The black fountain is a source of great distress, and with the elders gone, we are without guidance.  Shorruk had moved us to the furthest reaches of the den and we were thinking of leaving come morn, just to be away from it."
It looks deeply at the mountain again and its long tongue slides out of its mouth and back in, licking away some of the blood and grit crusted at the corners of its lips.  It makes an expression of disgust and its tone changes so that it sounds more like it's thinking aloud rather than addressing Haarkon.  "Have you any scouts on the southern side of the mountain?  They may be leaving now.  Surely, with me missing, they will abandon the den until the elders return."  Its focus, and face, sharply snap back upon Haarkon.  "But you have saved me!  I am in your deeply in your debt . . ."  He sounds unsure when he adds, ". . . Dwarf."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2005)

"We have all helped to save you"  says Haakon with a gesture tha encompasses the party. "We will send what scouts we have to tell you den mates of your safety. Have you a name that we may call you?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2005)

"What's a black fountain thingy... and why would anyone want to drink from something that dirty?"  Lars asks in Common.  Then worried that he might sound insulting he adds: "You speak dwarven, a sure sign of intellerence... intellience... errr... smarts..."

Lars notices the dragon's missing teeth and makes a note to himself to pick them up as a souvenir when he goes by the cave entrance again.  Nodding to himself for his genious, he takes another sip from the mug.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 30, 2005)

The dragon looks southward and answers Haakon without looking.  "You may call me Mo-Gwar.  I--THERE!"  He points toward a bank of clouds far, far in the distance of the blue sky.  Everyone assembled looks, hands flat above their eyes, but Mo-Gwar and Kah are the only one with eyes keen enough to see.  "My denmates go."  He frowns, an expression amplified by his long eyebrows that arc outward.  "They have left me."  When he sees all of you again, though, he forces his expression to cheer.  "But no matter, eh?  I yet live, and we can stay here until they return with the Elders.  The black fountain does not run out here, so we will be safe to tell stories and while away a moon or two."

Tailspinner:
[sblock]Sure enough, Kah's keen Elven eyes see about a half dozen dragons that look very much like this one far off in the distance, disappearing into the bank of clouds.  They are barely larger than glittering yellow specks they are so far away, but they do seem to be his kin.[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 30, 2005)

Mo-Gwar's countenance grows dark again and he addresses Lars, who finds himself unable to continue his drink as the dragon speaks, even though his throat gets dryer and dryer with every word the beast utters.

"The dark fountain, little dwarf, is not to be trifled with.  To approach it is to become weary, confused, angered and to touch it . . . well . . . It is a waterfall of evil that began pouring down from the roof of our den almost a month ago.  It started as drips of liquid, like oil, but no mere oil makes my scales crawl as this does.  As time passed, it poured thicker and thicker.  We tried shoring the cracks in our ceiling but could not get close enough.  We tried burning it but all our mighty flames combined had no effect.  One of our number summoned the courage to touch it and that arm has henceforth been useless, and worse yet, the arm _rots_ with a disease we cannot identify that creeps from his fingertip toward his shoulder.  We put our faith in the Elders helping him before it claims his life."  Here he makes a sign that those of you trained in religion recognize as a symbol of hope sought.

"Ours is a race that turns to magic and science first, and only to faith for matters which the first two pillars cannot command.  Last night we decided that this was such a thing, and so Shorruk took what bless-ed water we had and, moving as close as he dared, cast the water upon what is now a constant waterfall, a black pillar from ceiling to floor.  The howling and shrieking that resulted was so much that we could not but cower and shiver.  Finally, one by one, we gave into sleep, prayers on our lips begging that we would all just reach morning, when the fountain's aura subsides and does not block our exit.  It seems that before I woke something moved me here."

He looks around again.  "Strange.  I do not even know how to get here from the den without going around the other side of the mountain."


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2005)

"There... that should get you right back! I should charge ya for it!" says Dentmus. 

To the dragon, Dentmus says, "Yes, well debt. Now that's an interesting word is it not, dragon? As I understand it, you must have quite a hoard. You know, picked up from dragon hunters through the ages. Princes and barbarians and all. Perhaps you could help us with some gold, you being gold and all, and that would help erase the said *debt*, or give us a scale and all. You being a creature with serpentine links do you shed that fine coat? I know various good uses for such skin... but if not, gems, jewelry, and gold will do! "

After Mo-gwar tells about the fountain:
"A waterfall of evil? Hmm... duty calls, though it does not call as strongly as a visit to the tavern to celebrate our victory. Will you be following us there? Do you give rides? I do know some commercial opportunity. There are easier ways to amass a horde, you understand, my dragon... Oh that wound still looks nasty. Should you want some additional healing, just in case?" Dentmus smiles encouragingly, constantly rubbing the spot under his nose.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 1, 2005)

"Debt? Gold?" Mo-Gwar says to Dentmus with a wry smile.  "A healer for hire are you?  I will _indeed_ reward you for helping me.  However: One, I've never seen good come of greed, and Two, I'm in no shape to retrieve a reward right now.  As for my hide: it is currently as torn and battered as the rest of me.  On the one hand I would offer it to you as those who have managed to keep me alive thus far, but on the other my pride dictates that as long as it persists to keep my entrails from becoming outtrails, you shall _not_ have it."  It shifts its weight and with obvious effort manages to sit up.  It takes a deep breath.  As it speaks again, it anunciates clearly, expelling hot breath that chaps Dentmus' lips, "And NO.  I do NOT give rides."


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2005)

Perturbed that the dragon does not see the advantageof economic activity, Dentmus sighs. He uses his wand to cast two cure light wounds on the dragon, gesticulating and waving his arms around in dramatic fashion. "Nikalamazamma-numa-numa-dolk!" he intones, for added effect.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2005)

"Doesn't give rides..." Lars mumbles to himself and frowns sadly, his momentary dream shattered.

Recovering from disappointment he says loudly, "This has been great talking to you Mr. Dragon, but we need to get back into the mines.  Got some dwarven friends of ours that will be needing a rescuing, they will.  He peers over his mug of ale, takes another sip, and smiles at the creature.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 1, 2005)

The Padre rolls his eyes and rebukes Dentmus:  "Watch your tongue!  These majestic creatures help oversee our fortunes - and I, for one, would rather those fortunes be good.  And no good comes of greed.  Be happy that we were able to subdue it and release it from the evil that possessed it - that is reward enough.  That, and being alive right now."


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2005)

"Oh Padre, yes, and peace and love to all. I would rather my fortune be good than my fortunes, but perhaps I will partake of a roll of the bones later, to see if our Dragon has changed my luck any," says Dentmus, patting the dragon on the side as if it were a hunk of beef.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 1, 2005)

Dentmus burns two charges from his wand and the clotting of wounds and healing of flesh impresses the dragon, who sighs happily.  The miners all step back in awe at Dentmus' incantation.  "Thank you," the dragon says when Dentmus finishes.


			
				Lars said:
			
		

> "This has been great talking to you Mr. Dragon, but we need to get back into the mines. Got some dwarven friends of ours that will be needing a rescuing, they will."



Mo-Gwar looks at the mine.  "Friends in need of rescue, eh?  I'm ashamed that I would put your people in such peril.  You have been very merciful to spare me, and when I can make my way back to my den, I will return with both reward for you warriors, and recomsense for those whom I have injured or for the families of those I have . . ." It lowers its head and then says to The Padre, "I will do what I can to make up for my part in the black fountain's plan, for now, though, the warrior is right.  You should make haste into the mine."  With an expression of pain the creature tries to move into the mine, but after exerting much obvious effort, it stops.  "I fear I will be no help to you right now."


			
				Dentmus said:
			
		

> " . . . perhaps I will partake of a roll of the bones later, to see if our Dragon has changed my luck any."



"As for the rolling of bones, we will enjoy such revelry after you return, as we while away the next two months waiting for the return of the Elders."  Mo-Gwar may object to rides, but does not seem to mind being patted like a hunk of beef.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 2, 2005)

She stands in the rear of the group with her eyes focusing on the ground before her. Her hand on her chin. She listens carefully to Mo-Gwar’s tale. In particular, she pays great attention to his description of the black waters that have infested his den. From what she can tell, it appears that this mysterious gray tower, the cursed black waterfall and that vile demon all have something in common. But what that link exactly is, still eludes her. “Perhaps they are one in the same.”  She says to herself in low voice. 

She is abruptly brought out of her thoughts when she hears The Padre’s raised voice carring over the crowd.  “Dentmus,”  She says in very strong voice “I would think that you, *knowing * how the villagers feel and believe about such a magnificent creature. Would rise above and set a better example by speaking to such a symbol of the All Father in a more respectful manner.”  She lowers her hand to her side and shifts her focus to Dentmus. She looks him straight into his eyes, driving home her point. She begins to walk towards the dragon and as she does so she shifts her attention from Dentmus to Mo-Gwar. 

In a very respectful manner she says,  “Forgive my Comrades Great Mo-Gwar, it is not everyday that people such as us come across one of your kind.”   She stops within a few paces of Mo-Gwar and bows.  “Allow me to introduce myself, I am Mist, Valkyrie Knight of the Woden Order. And we…”  Rising, she motions to the rest of the party before continuing,  “are here to rid this town of an evil plague that forms itself as a grey tower on the mountain side over yonder.”  She points to the mountain side that the tower has been materializing on for the past month. 

Her tone slightly shifts, and takes on more of her typical militaristic quality. She says  “You speak of a black waterfall appearing some days ago. The grey tower that we are here to investigate also appeared about the same time. Since then unnatural things have beset this village in a way similar to what the waterfall has done to your den. I would not be surprised that the two are one and the same.” She pauses for a few seconds, letting the two pieces of information set in before continuing.“However, there is something that troubles me the most about this. You say you have no memory about how you got from your den to here.”  Says Mist, not really expecting an answer before continuing. “That’s because you were possessed.”  She says matter-of-factly. “Some kind of vile demon took control of your mind and body and drove you into a berserker’s rage. With Woden’s hand, we were able to neutralize the demon and put an end to the madness. But I fear the demon will be more prepared the next time we meet. For if it can take control over a creature such as you, then it can do the same to one of us.”  She pauses then asks, “Tell me, does anything that I have said make any sense to you?”


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

Mo-Gwar listens intently to Mist, nodding at appropriate times, and not speaking until it is sure she is done.  It then smacks its lips in deep thought and responds:  "Possession, eh?  Perfect sense, lovely warrior.  That could very well be the answer, especially with such vile things as have been occuring.  I did not know about the tower or your town's peril.  We cannot wait for the Elders to return.  You should first go retrieve your villagers from inside the mine, then head toward the mountain's top.  It will take you time to reach the peak.  By the time you do, I should have enough strength to meet you there and provide you your rewards and assistance as I can."


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

Heimel, the Dwarven mining supervisor who was ordering around miners earlier, and who has been listening intently, motions to Krodo, his assistant, and says, "If you need guides into the mine, let us know and we can lead you right to where the Dragon appeared."

Mist, The Padre and Dentmus:
[sblock]You get an odd feeling, like you've forgotten something about the morning's gathering.  You look back toward the village and try to piece it together, but cannot.  Everything seems as orderly as it can be for the situation.  Some people are going about their normal business, but mostly the women are tending the wounded, and men are either standing around you, on guard, or preparing to enter the mine; a few "hands" are taking care of several mounts, getting them prepared for your journey.  Nothing seems amiss, but you definitely feel like you've forgotten something--or more accurately, like you just remembered that you'd forgotten something earlier, during the Mayor's speech.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2005)

Dentmus is slightly fazed by Mist's stare, also partially because he can't stop lowering his gaze at parts below the neck. "Yes, the All-father... well I have been helpful haven't I? Stopped the Dragon's rampage, healed the dragon..." But Mist walks past before he can continue. Dentmus grumbles to himself, and gets ready to enter the caverns. "Could we not celebrate the defeat and reconquest of the Wyrm before departing? Is there a rush?"


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 4, 2005)

"We'd best be as prepared as we can be," the Padre says.  "We could use some rope and climing gear, torches, lanterns...  That sort of thing.  I suggest we use the Mayor's advance and get what we need before embarking on this rescue mission - but time is of the essence, of course."


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

Krodo, the mining assistant, says, "Aye!  Yes, I can gather that gear," and hustles off with another miner to the mining shack.  A few minutes later, they return with 4 lengths of 50' of hemp rope, a grappling hook, several (6) pitons, a rudementary climbing kit, a couple of sturdy rope harnesses, several sets of flint and steel, and a couple lanterns and torches.  "Surely this is more gear than we'll need," he says, "but we're only going a couple miles, so we won't have to lug it very far."  A few other miners grab the gear and divy it up.  About six of them seem to be prepared to follow, along with Heimel (the super) and Krodo (the assistant).

Heimel and Krodo each stand with a rope over a shoulder and look at The Padre with expectant expressions.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 4, 2005)

"That will do most nicely, thank you Krodo," the Padre says patting him on the back.  "Does anyone else need anything before we set off?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Mist nods her head after the Dragon speaks. “Agreed,” She says and begins to walk away,  “and may Woden be with us all when you do.”  She walks towards her horse, Thunder, and begins to gather her gear and supplies. First she removes her sword from her waist and attaches her heave war mace from her saddle in its place. She then loosens the straps on her sword and slings it over her shoulder and back. Next, she gathers enough dried rations to fit into a small pouch and ties its loose ends to her belt. _ Always be prepared… _ She thinks to herself. After that, she takes all of her ointments and potions and places them in a special pocket in side her armor so they would not get damaged incase of a battle. Finally, she takes the remaining gear and squares it away in both of Thunder’s saddle bags. 



As she does this, she looks around and spots a young girl standing within the crowd. With her free hand she waves the young girl over to her.  “What’s your name?”   She asks in a caring voice.  “Have you ever heard of the Valkyrie Knights and their trusted mounts?” 



 “Good.”  She says as her voice shifts to its classic military tone,  “Then I need you to do me a favor? I need you to watch over Thunder here, for me until I return. Undue his barding, give him plenty water and feed, and have him help the towns people where needed. You think you can do that for me?” 



 “Good,”   She says as she looks the girl over one last time.  “You’re in charge of him until I return. Trust your gut and listen to your heart and you won’t let me down. I’m counting on you.”  She places her hand on the girls shoulder and stares straight in her eyes before turning to face her black steed.  “Be good, boy,”  She says as she rubs his black mane.  “Help the town’s people, and I’ll be back shortly.”   Looking at the girl one last time, she turns and walks towards the entrance of the mine. Making sure her shield is secured to her arm; she draws her sword. Once there she waits for the rest of her squad to square away their gear before trekking into the depths of the mine.  “Ready?” 


OOC: My attempt at a little role-playing on the side.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 5, 2005)

*Mist* readies her gear and horse.  As she finishes she stands still looking around her, suddenly lost in another world.  *Lars* seems to have had just enough to drink to talk to her as he heads into the mine, "C'mon, let's get after those miners."


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 5, 2005)

_Bloodweaver, the more role-playing the merrier!  However I must interrupt as . . . _

Bloodweaver:
[sblock]Mist finishes preparing her gear and her horse and looks around for a girl to entrust Thunder's care to.  However, she sees no little girls.  In fact, she sees no pre-pubescents.  When she thinks about it, she can't remember having seen any children at the town meeting that morning, either.  She remembers several last night, when she arrived in town, but none this morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 5, 2005)

"Woden dura í höllinni," the Padre intones looking skyward.  "Watch over us, All-Father, and keep us safe."

With that, he heads into the mine.


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2005)

Dentmus idly walks over to where Mist is, looking confident. He entrusts Grunt to one of the villagers. "Please don't cook him, or I will be very offended. He would be too, even though he might taste rather good with plum sauce." He then joins the rest of the party.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah notices that her pack seems heavier and that here balance is slightly off. She places her hand to her temple.*
"I still don't feel well after my encounter with that smoke monster. But we have miners to rescue, so I will just try and walk it off."


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 6, 2005)

The villager Dentmus gives Grunt to licks his lips at the mention of plum sauce, but nods and says, "Oh, yeah, yeah, wouldn't dream of it!  He'll be safe with me!"

One of the miners, a human who is accompanying the party into the mine, touches Kah on the arm gently and says, "Do you want me to carry some of your gear for you?  I have space."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

*Kah shakes her head.*

"I'll be OK. We'll just see what happens once we're inside."


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2005)

Dentmus waves to the ladies. "I set off on a journey perilous, with many dark monsters beneath the earth and fiendish Loki-children all eager to make a meal of whatever crosses their path. It is unfortunate I  did not have more time to spend with you ladies, particularly sleeping on some of the finer bosoms of these lands. But if I do return, I hope that will change. Farewell, and we shall meet again if the Gods will it." 

Dentmus turns to his companions. As he looks at Mist, he thinks to himself: _Now I certainly won't mind sleeping on THAT bosom._


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Mist, without thinking, takes point as her and her squad walks through the mine. She listens to the miners as they tell her where to go. However, at every junction and at every 100 feet she takes a minute and attempts to detect where the possessing spirit might have went.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 7, 2005)

The Mayor steps forward with Gel, one of the local horse trainers, and assure Mist that Thunder will be safe with them during the groups' rescue mission into the mine.

Then, with many good-byes, your party heads into the cave.

The mining super, Heimel, walks into the mine with a battle axe in one hand and a shield in the other.  "Just follow me," he says.  "I can take you along the path we took out this morning."  Heimel's assistant, Krodo, nods in agreement and tightens his grip on his great axe.  When Mist steps into the front, though, Heimel backs down and lets her take the point, but directs her with hand gestures.  The other miners who come along have their axes and swords slung and collect dropped gear along the way, staying toward the rear of the group.  After the first split in the tunnel, the mine turns sharply, and the light from the entrance all but disappears.

*Mist* takes another "reading" and detects that the spirit has moved in the same direction Heimel is leading them.  As you all continue, *Mist's* readings show that the phantom has retreated the same way it chased the miners out earlier.

There are torches throughout the mine, every 30 feet, so you can all see by their shimmering orange glow, however dimly.  About the time your eyes have adjusted to the darkness you have gone down rough stairs and sloping passages until you can actually feel the weight of the mountain above you.  The air is moist and cold and those of you not used to this (everyone but Lars and The Padre) have an urge to douse the torches, despite the darkness, because of the oxygen they are eating.  Kah’s palms begin sweating (although unafraid, her Elven blood is far from comfortable).  It begins to feel like the torches will surely go out any moment from lack of oxygen, when Heimel takes your minds off of the air by speaking:

“Since the cave in, we’ve been working in only one crew.  All of us tapping this same nice, juicy vein a couple miles in.  This morning, we’d just arrived at the worksite, when we saw that thing, the dragon that is, wiggling its way out of a crack in the wall—like a chick comin’ out of its egg.  Just crumbled the rock and clambered out.  It looked like Hel herself had been beating on it, mouth all frothy and eyes wild—just like when you saw it.  It fell to the floor gasping for breath.  At first we backed away just because it was panting so hard and looked so crazed, and we honestly couldn’t tell what it was until Krodo pointed out that it was a gold dragon."

Krodo nods in agreement.  "Aye, that's how it happened."

Heimel nods back to him then continues: "‘This is a great boon,’ I thought ‘we’ll be done with that tower very soon now.’  So I says to Krodo, ‘Hold me pick’ and I step up to talk to the thing.  I told it good day and asked if we could help it.  Was it on the run from something?  The tower?  Its eyes rolled around and it wheezed like it was trying to answer, but couldn’t speak.  I was reaching for my Waterskin to offer it, when them black mists came out of the crack that it had come through and started floating around it and the dragon rose up and howled.”  He stops talking for a while and everyone walks in somber silence.  Finally he says, “It killed Hilik and Ren before we could even start running.”

Suddenly he stops, and stops everyone else by pointing ahead into the hard shadows where a figure, doubled over, moves haltingly through the darkness.  “What’s that?!”

*     *     *

A "Medium" sized huminoid shape is in the shadows about 40 feet ahead of the party.  You all have initiative, so just sound off with what you want to do.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 8, 2005)

The Padre readies his crossbow, aiming at the figure, and calls out, "Are you hurt?  Identify yourself!"


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 8, 2005)

The only response is a low moaning noise and the scrape and shuffle of feet struggling to walk.


----------



## Krug (Oct 9, 2005)

Dentmus is uncomfortable walking into the mine. He feels all hemmed in and the lack of oxygen is making him dizzy. _Control yourself... control._ He brings out his sling, and strikes a pose for the benefit of the adventurers in the group.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 10, 2005)

In a low whisper, the Padre asks, "Mist?  Do you detect anything?  Most likely it's a wounded miner, but 'tis better to be safe."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2005)

"Easy does it, boyo... you got friends here!"

Lars zips forward in case it is one of his miner bretheren.  He closes the 40 foot gap quickly, then moves to pin the man´s arms to his sides in case he tries to use a weapon or is possessed like the dragon.

OOC: I have now moved into my new place, but still don´t have internet access.  Gotta love the German beaurocracy.  Miss the states.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 11, 2005)

*Lars* moves quickly up to the figure, and catches him just as he collapses forward.  Indeed, it is one of the wounded miners.

As the party moves up, Krodo gasps, "Tis Gundar!  He yet lives!"

*Dentmus* and *The Padre* make quick work of examining the human.  He is wounded, but a few bandages stop the bleeding.  He points back the way he came, deeper into the mine.  "The creature struck me as it passed.  Have you slain it?  Is the village safe?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 11, 2005)

"Yes, my friend the village is safe. We are now on our way to ensure it stays safe."


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 11, 2005)

Gundar looks relieved.  "I had almost given up hope.  I've hit my head and can't track how long has passed.  It seems almost like years, and I've seen no one else, so I was growing to despair.  Thank Woden for the hope and protection you all bring."

Two of the miners following the party get on either side of him and help him limp his way toward town.  "We'll help him out of here."


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 11, 2005)

"Have you seen sign of anyone else?  Or...  Any_thing_ else, brother?"


----------



## Krug (Oct 12, 2005)

Dentmus considers following the miner out, to ensure that he's safe, but guess he better sticks with his companions for now. "Do not forget us, or to buy us some beer to properly thank Woden for your good fortune," the druid says.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 12, 2005)

"No, no, Padre, I saw nothing else.  I'm sorry, but like I said, I was beginning to think there was not even a village for me to crawl back to."  He looks at Dentmus and says, "Aye!  I'll not forget ye!  My home will always welcome any of you with all the ale you can drink."

Once he is safely on his way back toward Hazel, the party continues.  *Mist's* detections pick up that the spirit is still following the path that Heimel is leading them down.

Deeper, deeper, deeper, you all go into White Mountain.

After walking about another mile, you come upon the scene Heimel had described: A vein of ore runs slivery-red in the wall, mining gear is strewn about, a crack in the wall swallows torchlight and two humans and a dwarf lie on the floor.  *The Padre* and *Dentmus* examine them and discover that one of the human's, who is cut greivously and unconscious, is still alive.  "Ham-Fist!" Heimel says and hugs him close.

The other two miners are not so lucky, and *The Padre* and *Dentmus* quickly decide that it is as Heimel had said earlier, the dragon snuffed their lives with one slash each.  Heimel points to the ragged, 2-foot wide slit running up the side of the wall and says, “That’s where it came through.”

*Mist* concentrates and realizes that whence it came, so, too, it went--the foul spirit has retreated down the crack in the wall.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 12, 2005)

The Padre quickly removes a slender wand from his bandolier and waves it slowly over Ham-Fist.  "Woden, reach down and heal this child," he intones solemnly.

==========

OOC:  Wand is CLW.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 12, 2005)

Ham-Fist sits up and moans.  He looks around, conscious now.  "Padre?!  What happened?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Mist, noting that The Padre & Dentmus are taking care of the wounded, she looks deeper into the crack of the wall. Her heart beats a bit faster and she takes a deep breath to cool her nerves. _Never go into a place that don’t know how to get out..._ she remembers her instructors telling her. After taking a few minutes to inspect the crack, she looks back to the rest of the party and motions for Ka’ashawndrah to join her. 

“I want you to take point..”, Mist says quietly to the Elven rogue as she motions with her head to the crevice. 

Speaking load enough for the rest of the party to hear her she says “Padre, Dentmus patch up Ham-fist and let the rest of the miners take him back… We're going in…” Again she motions with her head to crack in the wall. She takes a few moments to secure any loose straps on her gear so that she does not get hung up when walking through the tight crevice. Once she’s done she waits for the rest of the party finish squaring their gear and then motions for Ka’ashawndrah to lead on.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 13, 2005)

At Mist's call, the Padre turns from Ham-fist for a second and looks at her.  He looks at the crack in the wall, then back at Mist.

"I salute your bravery, lass, but it seems to me that most of us are a bit more stout than that crevice would allow.  I would think that the better course of action would be to go to the source:  The tower, above us."


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 13, 2005)

Debris and rubble litter the ground around the crack in the wall, as if, as Heimel had said, the dragon clawed its way through the wall.  Moving close, you can see that the crack is some sort of natural tunnel, a pocket of air caught when the mountain formed, the layers of rock folding over on each other.

*Mist and Kah*, looking even closer, and holding a torch up to look into the "fold" see that it stays about two to three feet wide and goes straight up and straight down.

It’s hard to see how far the tunnel continues because of the darkness, but also because of bends.  However, you see some glittering from some of the jagged points of rock.  Examining it closer you discover scales from the dragon.  The tunnel-fold looks like a smaller person may be able to climb through it, but a human or dwarf would have trouble without scraping all their skin off on the jagged rocks.


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2005)

Dentmus grumbles, irritated at taking orders from a woman. "Oh well you're alive and your limbs are still around.You'll be all right," says Dentmus to Ham-fist. _What an awful name...how did he survive childhood?_ thinks the druid-adept to himself.

At the suggestion of going to the tower, Dentmus nods fervently. "Yes, above... please!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2005)

Lars looks at Mist in astonishment and points to the crack in the wall.
"In there?  I can nae fit in there woman, my bum would get stuck!"

OOC: Still computerless... : (


----------



## Fenris (Oct 14, 2005)

"Yes, It would appear ladies that this route is at an end. I think that we must address the sourse not the symptoms here and the tower should be our next goal." Says Haakon


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 15, 2005)

“Perhaps you are right,” She looks back down into the crevice and then back to the rest of the squad. She accepts the better judgement of her unit in this particular scenario even though a part of her wants to go see where this demon is hiding. _ Being a good leader is willing to listen and to accept the ideas of those under your command… _ she thinks to herself. Taking point again she leads her squad back out through the cave. 

-Blood


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 15, 2005)

*Farewell to the mine.  For now.*

Your party, with the help of the miners who were in tow, collect the bodies of Hilik and Ren, as well as the wounded Ham-Fist.  As you turn to go, though, you hear a squealing and scraping noise, then a flapping noise, like a hundred maids beating out rugs at the same time.  You start for your weapons and turn toward the source of the noise, the crack in the wall, only to have to throw your hands over you face and duck to avoid the thousands of bats that explode out of the crack and bowl over the party, screeching and flapping madly.

There are several moments of confusion and miners flailing around or falling to the ground, and then, with one final bat fluttering out and down the passage the way you are going, the bats are all gone.

You then hear an echoey, far-away moan come from the crack in the wall.  *Mist* detects evil, but finds none within range.  After a few tense moments of hands on hilts, the moaning drops an octave and seems to move further away.  Eventually, it has died down enough that you turn your backs on it and head back towards the surface.


----------



## Krug (Oct 16, 2005)

"Um... what was that?" asks Dentmus to the rest of the group.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 18, 2005)

"It's as if the mountain itself were in pain..." the Padre mutters, only half realizing he was articulating his thoughts.  "The sooner we get to the bottom of this, the better."  He thinks for a second.  "Or I suppose I should say, the 'top' of this - eh, Dentmus?"  The wizened old priest slaps the Druid on the back in an attempt to lift everyone's spirits, even if only a little bit.


----------



## Krug (Oct 18, 2005)

Dentmus buckles over after the Padre's hit on his back. He feels the beer he downed earlier in the day about to come out. *"Oh...yes... most... certainly... owwwww..."* 

_One day I shall learn how to turn humans and dwarves into trees, and I shall make you a nice birch Padre..._ the druid thinks to himself.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 18, 2005)

The Padre senses a bit of Dentmus' nausea and gives him a wink.  "Buck up, lad," he says, fetching a flask from behind his belt.  Pulling out the cork, the fresh, minty smell of birch beer wafts through the air.  "A little hair o' the dog what bit ye, eh?"

=======


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 18, 2005)

Lars ponders the sounds and rolls his shoulders to avoid an involuntary shiver.  His fur-lined garments making him look like a shrugging bear.


----------



## Krug (Oct 18, 2005)

Dentmus grabs the flask and downs it in one gulp, impressing those around him as to the speed which he drinks. "Oh yes and thank ye for very hairy dogs!"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2005)

Haakon listens intently to the sounds. "Yes, Padre I think you are right here. Let us get to the tower speedily" And Haakon will sing a rousing drinking song to lead the group out, not bardic music just music to cheer the soul and drowned out any other noises.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 18, 2005)

*Haakon's* song is well sung, and *Lars* and, as the contents of the flask kick in, *Dentmus* join in with the chorus, but the group's spirits are difficult to lift, since they return with the bodies of two dead villagers.

Once back to the mine entrance, the party is met with many villagers who take the wounded Ham-Fist and help him and mourn for Helik and Ren.  They are also met by Mo-Gwar the dragon who asks expectantly for news.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2005)

_"Mo-Gwar, Mist was able to follow the trail of the evil shade back unto a crack at the end of the mine. The same crack that it appear you writhed out of, since we saw scales left upon the wall. But the crack was too small for most of us to enter. The shade reteated there and since we could no longer follow it we  decided to return and head to the tower, the apparent source of the evil."_ Haakon informs Mo-Gwar in dwarven.


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2005)

"So now can we get more drinks? It's been a very busy day, and that birch beer that Padre fed me has made me even more thirsty, though I would rather my drink be served by buxomy wenches rather than... dwarves," asks Dentmus to the party.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Once back out of the mine, the elven maiden seeks out the mayor.

"Where can I get some supplies for the journey to the tower?"


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 19, 2005)

Once out of the mine, the Padre makes the necessary arrangements for the burial rites and ceremonies for the two fallen villagers.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 19, 2005)

*Preparations*

Mo-Gwar listens to *Haakon* intently then responds, "Yes, it would make sense for the evil spirit to return to the black fountain.  I am sorry that I am not in good enough shape to travel with you to this tower, but I will join you in a couple of days on the top of the mountain.  Assuming that I can get back inside my den, I will bring you rewards to help you on your quest, and I will help as I can.  Until then, my new friends, may Woden watch over you."

The Mayor is still waiting outside the mine when you all come out.  He's got Thunder there and hands the horse over to *Mist* as soon as he sees her.  Thunder gives a friendly nuzzle and seems well.



			
				Kah said:
			
		

> "Where can I get some supplies for the journey to the tower?"



The Mayor points at a few different buildings, narrating as he points.  "You are all welcome to supply yourselves in our village.  Most provisions I'm sure you'll find supplied for free, and everything else, I'm sure, will be discounted."_(for a reminder of what's in the town, see the following sblock)_

The Town of Hazel:[sblock]Inside the town walls, there are seven buildings, and a spacious longhouse that serves as a communal building, temple, and town hall. I’m sure I missed some important buildings—if so they will be added later, but for now, the buildings are:

1. The Grey Goat: A tavern and inn (this is built to cater to the tourist industry in Hazel, right now, it houses the people dislocated from the Longhouse and the professional adventurers). Nickleby the tourist coordinator lives here and owns the establishment.
2. A blacksmith’s shop (where all sorts of metalworking takes place, but mostly items of utility—pick heads, chains, horseshoes, etc.—not so much weapons and armor, but there are some).
3. A woodworker’s shop and dry-goods store (run by the only elf who lives in town, Fenway, and his half-elven wife, Elehandra).
4. A butcher’s shop and smokehouse (run by a butcher, his wife and son).
5. A seamstress and weaver (run by wives of miners).
6. The miners’ longhouse (this is where most of the miners live communally).
7. The mining shack (this is where the mine director works and where supplies are stored—it is back near the mine entrance).
8. The stables (there are various horses and mules here-it is manned by the human horsemen, Hamdur and Gel)

And, the temple of Woden (this longhouse is where The Padre lives and studies along with several of the more devout miners, it also normally serves as town hall, mead hall and home of the Mayor. Now, though, it is inhospitable—magically dark, cold and foreboding—everyone who normally lives there has moved to the miners’ longhouse or the inn (for free, of course), except the Padre who dares live in the darkness).
[/sblock]
*Dentmus and Lars* find it easy to drink before the quest begins, however, no sooner have they made themselves comfortable than their companions are nearing the completion of their preparations.

*The Padre* meets with his Acolyte and goes over the burial rites and ceremonies for Helik and Ren.  The Acolyte is nervous about performing the rites by himself, but knows that he needs to do it that night, and that your party cannot delay their trip that long.  Therefore he does his best to stay strong.


----------



## Krug (Oct 20, 2005)

"Already done? But don't you need to recite burial rituals all night and day? And will any of you buy the Wyrm conquerors a pint? And wenches! Bring me some wenches! I'll show what can be done with some vine magic..." Dentmus shouts, as he downs mug after mug at the Grey Goat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Kah continues to quiz the mayor.

"Specifically I was looking for alchemist's fire and acid. I remember you, I believe, speaking of the possibility of shade trolls? I only wished to be prepared."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 20, 2005)

Lars kicks his feet up at the local bar and lays them on the table in the corner of the room.  Usually jovial, now he purchases a large mug of ale from a nearby tavern wench and stares intently into his drink, thinking sadly of fallen friends.

"Damn waste it is.  A damn waste.  To you my friends!"  He lifts his ale high to imaginary friends and rests his wounds, both of body and spirit.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 20, 2005)

At the Grey Goat, the bartender, G'Rok of the Tap, who lost a leg years ago, and since has run the pub, is happy to see *Dentmus and Lars* and joins them in their first toast.  Other than the two adventurers, a couple of miners who are taking the day off due to a dragon in the mine, and Ulruss and Penny the Grey Goat is empty of customers.  G'Rok of the Tap gives you a couple free rounds as well as a second breakfast (you ate a couple hours ago before the town gathering, too) and all is well for a while.  After almost two hours, though, the bartender looks less happy to see you.  Specifically he looks unhappy to see you in his pub drinking and singing your way to noon when not hours earlier you swore to rid the town of its curse.  Ulruss and Penny, though, are drunk and sit one on either of Dentmus's knees (although they're both moon-eyed over Lars the whole time).

Meanwhile, the Mayor nods in understanding.  "Oh! Oh! Yes," he says to *Kah*.  "Yes, of course.  Fenway and Elehandra will stock some of that, I'm sure.  Follow me."  He takes her to a small shop that, although crowded with wares, is very neatly organized.  Along shelves are a plethora of common, mundane bits of equipment and gear (nothing iron-worked though, that's all over in the blacksmith's shop, otherwise there's anything in the PHB "Adventuring Gear" equipment list).  At a thin, beautifully stained counter near the back of the well-lit store is a female half-elf who the Mayor introduces to Kah as Elehandra.  She has long, straight strawberry blonde hair and clear blue eyes and very thin hands.  Behind the counter Kah can see various jars, bottles, and exotic looking items (pretty much all the "Special Gear and Substances" from the PHB).  Having led Kah in, the Mayor explains to Elehandra, "This lovely creature is here to help us with the curse.  Please take special consideration of her."  Elehandra smiles kindly and answers, "Yes, Mayor, I was at the gathering this morning."  With that the Mayor gives a little emberassed laugh and takes his leave.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 20, 2005)

The Padre, having made sure his acolyte is well prepared for the rituals, returns to the center of town, ready to go.

"Where is everybody?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

"Well", say Haakon, who has been making the rounds of the village to reassure everyone " Lars and Dentmus are drinking and cavorting of course and Kah and Mist are over-supplying themselves"


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 20, 2005)

Hamdur, one of the village's horsemen, spies Haakon and The Padre in the town square and approaches them from the stables.  "Ho, Padre, Haakon," he says, his hand in a friendly wave.  "Gel and I have prepared mounts for your party.  We have a sturdy riding horse prepared for you," he motions to Haakon, "a riding mule for you," he motions to the Padre, "and horses for Lars, Dentmus and the elf woman.  The maiden warrior of course has her own steed."  He motions you to follow and leads you back to the stables where Gel is finishing loading a mule with a pack saddle.  "And then we have Bill here to haul all your supplies."  He rubs the mule on the head, then pats the loaded pack saddle.  "A tent, torches, cooking gear, extra blankets, flint and steel, all the usual stuff for a trip to the top of White Mountain this time of year.  You should have no trouble with the elements."

The Padre and Haakon:
[sblock]You both seem to remember Hamdur's two sons usually helping out as stable boys, but you don't see them around.  Although not shocking, their absence doesn't sit well with either of you.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 20, 2005)

"Thank you, Hamdur, Gel, your hard work is much appreciated.  Woden bless you both," the Padre says warmly.  He starts to mount the mule, then, almost as an afterthought he asks, "Your sons off on an errand, Hamdur?"


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 20, 2005)

Hamdur scans the stables and purses his lips.  "I suppose.  Haven't seen them lately."  He looks at Gel, who shrugs.  "Well, where-ever they're off to, their chores seem to be done, so I can't fault them, and I'm sure they'll be back in time for the next feeding, eh!"  He smiles broadly.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 20, 2005)

"Ah!  Ha ha!  Well, I'm sure they will at that!"  He pats the groomsman on the back and jumps up on the mule, then heads back into town to rally with the rest.


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2005)

"To dragons! To Dentmus Wyrm Conqueror! If it were not for me he would have eaten every one of you, including, you, the meaty ones!" Dentmus says, as he downs another pint, unaware that duty has come calling...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2005)

Aye! To the dragon, our new friend! To Dentmus Worm Conqueror!"  Lars cheers and begins to sing a dwarven war tune dealing with fair maidens, goblin hordes, and freshly polished gems.

Lars stops and looks at his newly empty mug disdainfully.  He sighs and decides it might be time to check if the others are ready to head to the tower.  Before he leaves, however, something bothers him.  He leans over the table and peers into his companion's face."Ummm...Dentmus?  What's so good about beating up worms?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 21, 2005)

Securing her gear with Thunder, she takes notice of the two drunken buffoons in the bar. Taking a deep slow breath, she attempts to cool her rising anger at their obvious lack of discipline and sense of urgency. _ Relax Mist… These are simply commoners… They do not have your training... They have not been instructed in the ways of the Knighthood._ She takes another deep breath and whispers loud enough for only Thunder to hear.  “A good Commander makes due with what she is given and implements her forces as best she can.” She takes one more deep breath and with it she exhales out her all of her frustration and fears. 

After making sure that Thunder is ready for the upcoming hike up the mountain, Mist walks over to where The Padra & Haakon is standing. With concern in her voice she says, “You noticed it too?”  She takes a longer look around before speaking again.  “I noticed it before entering into the cave,”  She says and then ads,  “but dismissed it thinking the parents have just tucked them away.”  She cautiously places her hand on the hilt of her sword. Her eyes straining to find clues to what possibly could have happened to all the children.  “You know these people, what do the both of you make of this?”  Says Mist in a low cool voice.

Becoming more and more of a standard operation procedure, she takes hold of her Holy symbol and concentrates. Reaching out with her feelings, she hopes to determine that all is well within the village.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 21, 2005)

The Padre looks confused.  "I'm...  Not sure I know what you mean, Mist.  The parents have _who_ tucked away?"  He looks at her, a growing sense of concern and confusion creeping up his spine.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 21, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> The Padre looks confused.  "I'm...  Not sure I know what you mean, Mist.  The parents have _who_ tucked away?"  He looks at her, a growing sense of concern and confusion creeping up his spine.




She slowly takes a long look around before focusing her bright green eyes back onto The Padre and says,  "The children...".


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 21, 2005)

A cold realization settles on the Padre, and he feels the hair on the back of his neck stand up.  His eyes grow wide as he looks around the town, slowly.

"The children...  They're gone...!"

He thinks for a moment, then pulls his companions in close, and whispers, "There are evil magics afoot, here.  A hex is upon this town - the children are gone, yet the parents do not seem to notice!  We must get to the tower, and as quickly as possible.  However -" he drops his voice even lower, and looks around to make sure no one else hears him, "we must not let anyone else in the town know that the children are gone.  Panic would overtake them, and...  I fear the worst, were that to happen."

He straightens up, looking both Haakon and Mist in the eye.  "Are we agreed in this?  If so, let us gather the remainder of our party and make haste.  We haven't a moment to lose."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2005)

"Agreed, the best that we can do for them is find the children. Padre, when do you last recall seeming any in the village? Mist why don't you round up Lars and Dentmus. I know old Dent'll follow you out of the inn" says Haakon with a wink


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 21, 2005)

*The Padre, Mist and Haakon* seem to be absolutely correct.  They see no children, even though the Padre and Haakon know there to be over a dozen who live in Hazel, and if they sat and thought could even name them all.  But, also as they have surmised, no one else seems to have noticed.  Thinking back, all three of the heroes can remember seeing children last night.  They had come out with their parents to welcome the foreign heroes coming to save the town.

As the three heroes go to gather their companions, they search without trying to show their desperation, but indeed, find nothing they would consider a child.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 21, 2005)

Dentmus said:
			
		

> "To dragons! To Dentmus Wyrm Conqueror! If it were not for me he would have eaten every one of you, including, you, the meaty ones!"



The buxom young women on his lap giggle drunkenly.

Ulruss is fascinated by Dentmus' wild hair and beard.  She runs a thick and calloused hand through it and says, "You've got a wonderful beard, but you need to brush it.  Wooo!" She almost falls off Dentmus' (at first straining, but now comfortably asleep) knee, reaching behind herself to pull a brush from her pocket.  "Here's my beard brush, it's very nice."  She starts running it through Dentmus' facial hair haphazardly, almost poking his eye out with the first stroke.

At *Lars'* question, Penny rests her puzzled face on her fist and adds, "Yeah?  What's so wrong with--hey, did you just say that if not for you, you would have eaten every one of us?"


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2005)

"Ah yes lassie. Be careful with that brush *OUCH!* And there is much hair that needs brushing, if you know what I mean!" says Dentmus, chortling.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 21, 2005)

Ulruss keeps smiling and brushing.  "No idea."

*     *     *

_OOC:   !_


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Ah yes lassie. Be careful with that brush *OUCH!* And there is much hair that needs brushing, if you know what I mean!" says Dentmus, chortling.




OOC: Yup, all that thick luxurious BACK hair


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2005)

After that last comment Lars makes a strange face as if tasting something too sour.  "Yes, it is definitely time to move on, methinks."  He heads out the door to join his other companions.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 22, 2005)

_OOC:  Nevermind, question already answered._


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 25, 2005)

*Mist* goes to the Grey Goat, and (assuming there is no objection from Krug and Deuce Traveler) returns with *Dentmus* and *Lars* (who is opening the door to leave as she arrives).  Ulruss and Penny offer tearful goodbyes and good lucks and a few 'Don't get killed in the cursed tower!'s as the men leave.

*Kah*, her business of supply gathering done, finds the rest of her party gathering in the town square.  Hamdur and Gel helping everyone on their mounts, and the Mayor waving good-bye.

*     *     *

Any last actions before leaving the village?  Any actions upon leaving?  And riding order, please (and remember you have a pack mule, Bill, as well).

Also, Tailspinner, what supplies did you want to purchase, specifically?  They have pretty much all the items and special substances in the PHB (including Acid and Alchemist's Fire).


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2005)

"Oh all the fun..spoilt," Dentmus mutters. He prepares to leave with the others.

Marching order wise, he'll prefer staying in the middle or at the back of the group.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 26, 2005)

The Padre will stick towards the middle back, too.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Kah accepts the help of Hamdur and Gel onto her horse. She still feels a bit ill from her encounter with the black cloud, but she does not plan to complain. Perhaps a good night's sleep will help.

OOC:
2 Sunrods (32sp, 2#)
3 Acid Flasks (24gp, 3#)
3 Alchemists Fire Flasks (48gp, 3#)
3 Antitoxin Vials (120gp, -)
3 Holy Water Flasks (60gp, 3#)
2 Oil Flasks (16cp, 2#)
10 Days of Trail Rations (-, 10#)
50' of Silk Rope (8gp, 5#)
---------------
Total (263gp 3sp 6cp, 28#)

Do the horses have saddlebags?

Kah will ride toward the front most likely behind Mist who will want to ride point I am sure.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2005)

Haakon will take the lead since he can track.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 26, 2005)

OOC: Tailspinner: Okay.  They have all that stuff.  They give you the rations for free, and take 20% of the price of everything else.  And, yup, you each have saddlebags.

Here's how the riding order looks then:

Front Row: Haakon and Mist
Second Row: Kah and Lars
Third Row: Dentmus and The Padre

Does this look good?


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2005)

_Looks good to me._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 27, 2005)

Lars straps his great-axe to the side of his mount, but keeps his battle-axe slung to his back in case he needs to use it.

OOC: Good to Lars, also.  From the middle he can either move forward to help in battle or protect Kah from a side attack.  Also, he can watch out for the priest and druid if something hits us from the rear.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 27, 2005)

_A-OK for the Padre_


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

Haakon's Ready to Ride


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Kah brings her horse in line next to Lars. Although not skilled in riding a horse, her nimble elven body is somewhat of a natural at the task. She nods that she is read to move out.

OOC: OK with me.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 29, 2005)

OOC: Lock 'd and Ready to Rock!
       Sorry for my absence. But I am still here. I will come back and edit this post with a real post. 

-Blood


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 1, 2005)

*End of Chapter 1*

The mission of unraveling and defeating whatever is behind the cursed tower on White Mountain is made more imperative by the appearance of the Black Fountain within the den of gold dragons, and then even more imperative as the party discovers that the children of Hazel have disappeared, and the town's people suffer a curse of ignorance.

With these thoughts heavy on their minds, the brave party rides out of Hazel just after noon.  The sky is still overcast, but a breach in the clouds lets some thick rays of sunlight stream down and warm our heroes' faces as they wave good-bye and steer their steeds up White Mountain.

*     *     *

_Thus ends the first chapter of our story.  To keep things simple with the PC/NPC classes, instead of Experience Points, I'm going to simply give everyone one level (Judge's ruling?  Judge rules: "I'll allow that.").  *SO*, everyone bump up your characters by a level.  Each Local character will therefore gain a feat for achieving 3rd (PC) level, and both Professional characters will gain an ability point for achieving 4th (PC) level.  Once updated, please post their new sheet on the OOC thread (again, everyone please sblock, then if you want to look at other's sheets you may, and if you don't you won't have to see them, and everyone is happy).  We're going to keep going with the adventure, but please update your character as soon as you have time._


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 1, 2005)

*Beginning of Chapter 2*

*Lars* and *Dentmus* most definitely do *not* feel good after the first hour or so of riding, as the ale in their bellies sloshes and churns.  However, other than this discomfort, the riding is easy the first day.  The temperature is perfect, just crisp enough to keep you and your horses from sweating (except *Lars* and *Dentmus* who find their upper lips and brows speckled with fine beads of booze-sweat) but not so cool that you need your cloaks or blankets.  Although there is no trail, _per se_, the incline is gradual most of the time, and the ground is covered in tall autumn grass and large stones.  Pine trees are dispersed at wide intervals, leaving good visibility, and you are still able to see the village as a speck far, far off down the mountain when the sun begins to set.

*     *     *

_OOC: If anyone wants to do anything during the ride, please let me know.  Also, Will you stop for the night?  If so, I will need to know what preparations you make for camping (including a watch-bill: anyone going to stand watch? Who? What order?)._


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 1, 2005)

"It might behoove us to camp for the night," the Padre says nearing evening, "as we probably want to arrive at the tower during the day.  What say you all?"

======================

_OOC:  Sometime early during the first day of riding, the Padre calls his raven familiar from home to accompany him on the journey.  Other than that, he'll just enjoy the ride._


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 1, 2005)

*Launfraeoi*, his black feathers shimmering like oil in the occasional beam of sunlight, is happy to join the Padre and spends the traveling time alternating between resting on his master's shoulder and circling the party, watching for trouble.

Krug:
[sblock]Dentmus, who has been to the top of White Mountain before (the other locals have never bothered to go ALL the way to the top), knows that there will be at least one more day of riding (and one more night's rest) to reach the tower (unless you want to ride straight through, then you should reach the tower by nightfall on the second day).[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Kah places her hand to her forehead.

"Yes! Please! Let's camp for the night. I am still feeling the ill effects from that black cloud creature that had possessed Mo-Gwar."

She looks around at her companions.

"I could also use some healing if any is available."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2005)

"Yes, our new traveling companions might not be used to the harsh conditions that can arise upon the mountian. And with the tower around who knows what ill wind may blow" says Haakon and he will keep an eye out for a suitable campsite.


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2005)

Dentmus says, "There will be at least one more day of riding, and a night of rest, to reach the tower.  We could ride straight through, which means we would reach the tower by nightfall on the second day, but my buttocks cannot bear it." 

Dentmus casts a Cure Light Wounds on Kah highly willingly. "Let me sooth those pains, milady..."


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 2, 2005)

The Padre also offers his healing magics to those who need it.


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2005)

"Now Padre, you soothe the men. I'll soothe the women. My hands are better for such purpose," says Dentmus.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2005)

"Are ye alright, girlie?" Lars looks at Kah in concern and helps her tie her mule to a nearby tree.  "If ye want I've no problem carrying that pack for you."


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 2, 2005)

Haakon has no trouble finding a suitable campsite.  In fact, he figures that the party may as well stop where it's at, since Lars just jumped off his horse and tied up Kah's horse (  ).  Everyone dismounts and ties up their horses (or mule) and takes their packs off, stretching and cracking knuckles and knees.  Other than Mist, all your butts are numb from the ride; she, however, seems used to long rides (quiet, Dentmus!).

Although the trees are sparse, Haakon finds one that has been fallen for long enough to make good firewood, and he has no problem starting a small fire.  The pack mule sidesteps uncomfortably, waiting to be unpacked.

*     *     *

_Okay, y'all have no problem with setting up camp where you are.  Again, though, I'll need a watchbill (who's standing what watch?) and also please let me know if you're going to keep the fire burning all night and if you're going to sleep in the tent (or, put another way, who is going to sleep in the tent?), and are there any other precautions you're going to take before going to sleep?_


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 2, 2005)

"Ladies, please, use the tent.  We males will rough it out here, under the stars," the Padre says, never once taking his eyes off of Dentmus.  "I'll take the early morning watch if no one objects; I get up early anyway."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2005)

Lars looks away from Kah to answer the Padre's request.  "You won't get no objection from here, my friend.  And if one of you healing-wise men can look to Kah I won't be minding unloading the mule for everyone.  And I'll take the first watch if you don't minds.  Methinks that I'll have trouble sleeping nows anyway.  Anyone mind if I keep the fire going?"

OOC: Lars will unsling his great-axe for the ready during his watch.  At night he will take off his breastplate, but have it next to his sleeping bag along with his great-axe and other weapons and equipment.  Lars will sleep about eight feet from the fire and do his best not to snore loudly like he often does.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Dentmus says, "There will be at least one more day of riding, and a night of rest, to reach the tower.  We could ride straight through, which means we would reach the tower by nightfall on the second day, but my buttocks cannot bear it."
> 
> Dentmus casts a Cure Light Wounds on Kah highly willingly. "Let me sooth those pains, milady..."





OOC: Just reach into my pocket my dear to find my staff of healing.......


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

Haakon will offer to take the first watch since he would prefer an uninterrupted sleep afterwards.

As an aside, GS how are we latitude wise? ie How early is it getting dark and how many hours of light and dark can we expect at this time of year?


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2005)

"Last watch why not..." says Dentmus, who wants to admire sleeping form of the women. Accompanying him so far has been Quack, who's been sitting on the horse.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Removing some of the gear off of Thunder and next to a small rock. She looks towards Ka'ashawndrah and asks, "Have you meditated this day?" Her voice is low and gentle, as she understands that some Elven-kin would take offense to such a personal question. 

-Blood


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 3, 2005)

_OOC: Fenris, it's mid-October in a temperate region (quickly checking weather.com), so about 13 hours of night, with sunset about 5:30, and sunrise . . . well, about 13 hours later.

Also, is it just me, or did 2 people just volunteer for the last watch, and 2 volunteer for the first watch?  No one's jumping on the mid-watches?

And Krug, "Accompanying him so far has been Quack" did you want to leave Grunt back in the village, or his he, too, following along?_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Kah shakes her head while smiling at Mist.

"I will meditate during the first watch and then take the middle and last watches."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2005)

"Alright there Haarkon, I already claimed first watch.  Although I wouldn't mind arm wrestling for the honor..."  Lars grins widely at his friend and gives a wolfish wink.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

"Alright Lars, but I am a bear to awaken. But we have 6 here and need but three to watch so perhaps 3 per night on watches and alternate nights would work best. Kah needs a full nights sleep tonight to recover obviously."  offers Haakon


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2005)

Lars starts doing the math in his head, has trouble, starts over, has trouble again, and finally growls in frustration, "Fine, fine.  I'll just be sleeping over here away from the fire.  Tomorrow then I take my turn..."  He does his best to unfurl his sleeping bag in an angry way, fails, tries to look frustrated taking off his breastplate and putting down his weapons next to his bedroll, fails again, growls, and settles in.


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2005)

_All right I'll bring both those animals along..._


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 4, 2005)

“Gentlemen,”  She says with a small smile,  “save your strength. You are both weary from the days travel, and we will need you at your best in the days to come.”  Her tone turns a bit more serious and her smile slowly fades. “I will take first watch and Ka’h,”  She says as she motions to the slender elf, “will take both mid and last watch.” She gives the warriors a firm look as to quell any protests. 


			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> "Ladies, please, use the tent.  We males will rough it out here, under the stars," the Padre says, never once taking his eyes off of Dentmus.  "I'll take the early morning watch if no one objects; I get up early anyway."



Looking towards The Padre, she politely holds up a rejecting hand, “I appreciate the offer Padre, however I have fellow Knights and Squires who do not have the luxury of a tent tonight. And for as long as they sleep under the heavens, then so will I.” She can hear her instructor’s voice whispering into the back of her mind. _ A good leader partakes in both the glory and the suffering of her troops… No matter what. _ 

After eating the nightly portions of her rations, she gathers her gear and heads for the dark shadows away from the campfire (if there is one) to begin her watch. 

At the end of her watch Mist gently wakes Ka’h from her meditative like state so she can begin her shift. Then she walks over to Thunder, where she removes his barding and checks him over for any sign of injuries. Satisfied that the day’s journey has agreed with him, she sets down besides him and goes to sleep.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 4, 2005)

_Okay, so for simplicity's sake we'll say it's a 12-hour night, broken into 3, 4-hour watches.  Mist is taking the first watch, and Kah the second.  If Kah also takes the third she will not get 8-hours of rest, which is required for her to heal her ability points, thus, I'm guessing Tailspinner, that instead of standing watch for so long you will wake the Padre as his request.  Right?  So we've got 3 watches: Mist, Kah, The Padre.  Okay, that's what I'm going with.

And Krug, feel free to leave Grunt behind if you want!  I just wasn't sure if he was there or not.  I mean, rations may grow scarce and well, I know he's your animal companion and all, but did you see that movie "Alive"?_


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 4, 2005)

*First Night*

Everyone gets a share of rations for dinner, and a few belts of wine or grog to wash down some fresh water from a nearby stream.  Because of the length of the night, you all get a full night’s rest, but those of you not taking a watch awaken very wide-eyed.

While on watch, Mist, Kah and The Padre are each wide-eyed and alert and constantly aware of the stone tower that fades in and out of existence at the top of the mountain as clouds and mist rolls past it in the moonlight.  The creeping fear that tickles the hairs on the back of your neck, however, are not enough to keep you from resting after such a long day, and none of you have trouble sleeping as soon as you lie down.

*     *     *

Everyone heals 4 HP from the night’s rest.  Kah also heals one ability point on each ability that has lost points.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 4, 2005)

*First Night's Watches*

*Mist:*
[sblock]You have no problems on your watch.  You feel quite confident with the sounds of crickets and a nice breeze to keep yourself warm and the feeding of a small fire to keep you busy.  You stay mostly to the thick shadow under one of the taller pine trees but have seemingly no reason to be hiding.  The hair on the back of your neck pops to attention, however, when you look up from putting a branch to the fire and see the stone tower has appeared near the tip of White Mountain.  Adding to your sudden tension and alertness, the crickets and other bugs (one by one) become quiet, until, at the time your watch ends, there are few noises left.[/sblock]

*Kah:*
[sblock]Although you have no problems on your watch, you feel stressed the entire time.  When you take over, you notice that the tower near the top of White Mountain seems to be staring down intently at you, just as you stare intently up at it.  The tower fades out of reality though after about a half hour between rolling clouds and mists.  For the rest of your watch, it comes and goes several more times.  Once, near the end of your watch, as the tower disappears again, your keen Elven eyes notice lights that you believe may be campfires up the mountain--about half way between your camp and the tower.  You screw up your eyes and look hard, and you cannot tell for sure but there seems to be three very small fires.  You watch them intently, and see some movement by them, but they’re so far away, whatever is up there will not be bothering you tonight.  Over the course of your watch, the sound of crickets, which originally seemed quite loud, disappears one cricket at a time until the forest is completely silent and your voice seems unnaturally loud when you go to wake the Padre.[/sblock]

*The Padre:*
[sblock]The first thing you notice on your watch is total silence from the forest.  The stone tower near the tip of White Mountain seems to be there to watch you, just as you watch it, poking and feeding your small fire nervously.  The crackle of the fire and the occasional “grumph” or snort from a sleeping companion at first sets you further on edge and a few times even sends your hand darting for your spear, but after a long period of otherwise silence, these sounds grow to be your friends.

About an hour before dawn you lick your dry lips and swallow in your scratchy throat one last time that night as the tower disappears behind a rolling bank of clouds and does not return.  You watch where it was intently as more clouds and mist roll past, but find yourself breathing easier as you decide it will not be back that night.  However, without the tension of it in the air, you become tired and have to get up and pace in circles to stay awake.  After pacing until the sun comes up, you wake the rest of the party.  All has gone smoothly this night.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2005)

_It's too late! They're both here!_

"Oh that was a good sleep. I had the most wonderful dream, involving dryads, squirrels and grapes, but I think I shall keep it to myself," says Dentmus to the rest. To the women he says, "Do either ladies require any further healing today? My wand is always at your service."He waves the stick around.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2005)

Lars gets up, scratches himself, and yawns as he awkwardly stands up.  He places his trusty dwarven horned helm on his head and collapses back onto his bedroll in a sitting position.  "Argh.. friggin' mornings..."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 5, 2005)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Lars gets up, scratches himself, and yawns as he awkwardly stands up.  He places his trusty dwarven horned helm on his head and collapses back onto his bedroll in a sitting position.  "Argh.. friggin' mornings..."




Haakon gives Lars a swift kick in the ribs, "Don't take Frigga's name in vain here. We shall need her protection for our journey" chides Haakon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2005)

Lars grabs his sore ribs with an "Ow!" He grumbles, "Friggin' Frigga" before quickly looking at Haakon and saying, "Errr...sorry."


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 6, 2005)

*Day Two*

You travel another day.  As you ride higher, the temperature drops and by the time you stop for a quick lunch, you’ve all got your cloaks or coats pulled tight and your breath is visible.

Mid-afternoon sets in and the sun settles into a reclined position, bathing everything in sepia tones.  As high as you are on the mountain, you can see snowy patches here and there and the air is so crisp and dry that you can feel your lips and fingertips drying.

Overall, though, the day of riding is an easy one, until Grunt gives out a sudden and loud squeal.  His eyes bulge and he runs in tight circles, snorting and tusking at the air around him.  Quack, too, sounds off suddenly, raising its (his, her?) wings and batting them furiously while honking and waddling in place nervously on the flank of Dentmus’ horse.  For a moment no one understands, then . . .

At the front of the party, Haakon points and works his jaw open and close a couple times, unsure what to say at first.  Everyone else follows the direction of his fingertip and sees, about two-hundred yards up the mountain, shifting and shimmering specks of yellow and orange light, close to the ground, as far in either direction as you can see.  Like millions of tiny, black pebbles reflecting the sunlight and rolling swiftly down the mountain, over rocks and around tree trunks—coming quickly toward the party.  As they grow closer, you can hear a faint chaotic ticking noise.

The horses see this, too, and go rigid and tense, their nostrils flare huge and billows of panicked breath come from them.

*     *     *

_You have two rounds until these things hit the party.  Feel free to post what you will be doing with both rounds.

Also, I have two other things:
*1.* I hope I’m not pushing forward too quickly.  If I am, please let me know, I’m just trying to get to the more interesting (read: INTERACTIVE) portions of the adventure ASAP.  I’m trying not to dally on me just giving information and you saying, “okay.”  If there’s something you want your character to do or say, and I move on without you getting a chance to do it, PLEASE just let me know and I’ll make sure we can get it in the “story.”  If you ever think my pacing is not working well (too fast OR too slow), let me know.
*2.* See below for a simple map of White Mountain and the surrounding area.  Now that I’ve figured out how to post pictures (yay!), you can look forward to similar simple maps and diagrams as the adventure continues.  Click on the image to make it larger.  And please forgive the odd direction of North (I'm not good thinking ahead about things like where the sun would create the dark side, and getting it to match the description I gave early in the adventure)._


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2005)

Dentmus will try to identify what those creatures are. _Knowledge (Nature) check_

As they get closer, he will cast an _Entangle_ spell on them.

"Well it worked before..." says the druid.  If there's time to do anything for the next round, he will draw and fire a sling bullet at those beasts that might not be entrapped.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 7, 2005)

"Hafa et í hendi, Woden," chants the Padre in a loud voice.  He sends Launfraeoi high into the air to reconnoiter and stay out of the path of the shimmering, clicking avalanche.

======

OOC:  Casting _Bless_.  Are we on a trail or road?  If so, how rough is it off the trail?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2005)

Lars backs his worried mule's reigns until it comes to a halt and begins to examine the nearby terrain for a possible escape.

 "Whoa now.  Just a few teensie bugs.  Nothing to worry about."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Kah dismounts from her mount and begins removing its saddlebags.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 7, 2005)

OOC: What is this 'thing' doing tot he surroundings? Going around trees, destroying them, passing through them.......?


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 8, 2005)

*Dentmus* recognizes them for what they are: as *Lars* said, "Just a few (billion?) teensie bugs."  There doesn't seem to be any flying bugs, but there are literally millions of crawling ones.

They are going around trees, but over rocks and other objects closer to the ground.  Grunt seems to have noticed this as he squeals louder and if not for the Padre's *blessing* he would have already run away from them down the mountain.

There is no real path, you're all pretty much just on the side of the mountain (about a 20 to 30-degree slope).  There are some larger rocks and the trees are spaced about one every 30 feet or so, but mostly it's still just winter grass, so it would not be any easier or harder riding where-ever you went in the area.

*First Round:*

*Dentmus*: throws out _Entangle_.  The bugs hit hit the area affected and most of the first wave are crushed by the prairie grass, but with so many bugs, it doesn't look like the grass is going to be able to keep up for very long (you've bought an additional round or two before the main wave of the swarm hits the party).

*The Padre*: blesses the party.  Everyone is a bit less afraid, knowing that the power of the All-Father is on their side, and the horses calm a _little_.

*Kah* prepares to lose her horse.

*Lars* sees trees, grass, and a few large rocks.  The grass and rocks seem to offer no refuge, though, as the bugs are crawling right over them like they weren't there.

*Haakon and Mist* have yet to go.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2005)

"Fire... gather around and make fire!" says Dentmus. He gets close with the others, as Grunt and Quack move with him, and lights a torch. "Form a circle around us with oil?" says the druid, his voice shaky.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2005)

"Yes" agrees Haakon "I think we could escape it by climbing trees, but our horses would fall to it, so a ring of fire as protected Brunhilde shall protect us! Lars, quick help me gather wood!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2005)

Lars nods at Haakon and gives a gruff, "No problem!  We'll scare off those itsy thingies!"  He sweeps up as much nearby dead wood as he can while the rest of the party begins to create a ring of oil.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 9, 2005)

*Haakon and Lars*, having spent quite a bit of time in the woods (and being most fleet of foot), quickly and efficiently begin to gather wood.

*Grunt* is eyeing the direction back towards Hazel nervously, on the verge of bolting, and *Dentmus* has some difficulty trying to keep him by the scruff while lighting the torch, but he succeeds (with some cursing).

*     *     *

_Each round is 6 seconds, and 6 seconds is not a lot of time to gather wood.  You have 3-4 rounds before the bugs swarm in from around the _Entangle_ and plow over it.  Will you both spend the entire time gathering wood (which, there are some trees near by so you are you don't have to search much: more of run, grab, throw; run, grab, throw) and will anyone else help?  Also, who will make a ring of oil?  Making the oil ring will take a round to dig out of luggage, then another round per vial of oil you pour to make the ring--assuming you want it big enough to encompass the horses--this will take 3 vials to offer some protection and 4 to get a nice thick fire burning instantly._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Once she has removed her saddlebags, she will pull out her three flasks of oil and spead the oil out in an arc between the group and the bugs. If time permits she will grab her four flasks of alchemist's fire.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 9, 2005)

The Padre will help pour some oil, too.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes I will run throw etc. Once they are here, if possible I will have Lars help me into a tree (assuming the bugs aren't on them) to continue to cut wood. It'll be green but the terpenes in wood are a good insect repelent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2005)

As Lars is gathering wood, doing the old grab and throw method, he smiles at Haakon, "So let me get this straight.  When the wee critters are just about onto us you want me to throw you into a tree and then I high-tail it to the circle... How come you get to have all the fun?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2005)

Dentms struggles with grunt,even as he eyes the approaching bugs. "This had better work as I have no desire to be wormfood! My life has yet to be lived!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 10, 2005)

After Mist takes a gew seconds to calm Thunder, she quickly dismounts and helps with gathering the wood. 

-Blood


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2005)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> As Lars is gathering wood, doing the old grab and throw method, he smiles at Haakon, "So let me get this straight.  When the wee critters are just about onto us you want me to throw you into a tree and then I high-tail it to the circle... How come you get to have all the fun?"





"No Lars, we gather wood (toss, throw) and then we get into the ring (toss, throw) once the ring is lit (toss, throw) then you toss me up into a tree to get more wood (toss, throw) to keep it going."

OOC: How deep is the swarm? And are they crawling insects or flying? Are they close enough to be identified as beetles or larvae?


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 10, 2005)

The swarm doesn't seem very "deep."  Maybe an inch or two.  They're all crawling, but they seem to be all kinds of bugs: ants, beetles, spiders, etc.  You get the feeling that _everything_ smaller than your thumb that lives on White Mountiain is fleeing their homes, and you're in the way.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2005)

Gray Shade,
Sorry, by deep I didn't mean thickness but rather how many feet front to back the swarm appears to be. The leading wave is wide, but I want to estimate how long it will take the swarm to pass by us (assuming they do).


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 12, 2005)

*Kah* and *the Padre* hurreidly pour oil in a wide circle around the party, while *Haakon, Lars, and Mist* gather wood.  *Dentmus* does his best to keep the horses from panicking, and it dawns on everyone that though pretty grating on most human nerves (at times, anyway) he does seem quite calming to the animals.

The bugs flood over themselves within the area of the _Entangle_ and sooner than any of you hoped, they are bearing down on the party.  With shouts and screams everyone manages to get back in the circle, just as Dentmus touches the torch to it.  The circle of broken limbs and oil goes up in flames waist high with a _**whoosh!**_, and this is more than Haakon's horse can handle.  The creature snorts and leaps through the flames in a panic and runs, amid the insects, down the mountain.  Another, Kah's, is about to follow, but Dentmus puts a reassuring hand on its shoulder and it pauses.

The crackling of the wood is soon drowned out by the crackling of burning insects as they hit the fire from all around.

Lars boosts Haakon up into the lower branches of some trees, but they don't hold his weight, and he finds himself grasping at branches quickly as they snap or bow down in his grasp.  He will need to be another three feet higher to get to branches that are large enough to support him.

The insects are not getting through the fire but their corpses start piling up, and more and more come to clamber up the corpses and into the fire.  None of you are sure when, but it appears that they will gradually smother it.  Looking out at the sea of insects all around you, you're not sure if the fire will hold out long enough or not.

Most of the insects that burn on the fire seem to do so by accident, but some do head directly into it almost as if trying to get to you all inside.

*     *     *

Fenris: Oh!      Sorry!  Der!  The swarm was about 400 feet deep, but a lot of them that were right uphill from the group were destroyed in the _Entangle_.  At the end of this post, they are about two hundred feet both up and down the mountain from the party, so you may only have to make it another 2-3 rounds.

Kah: has not had time to get the Alchemists' Fire.  If you wish to use it, you may.  With the success of the fire you already have, you're pretty sure that your Alchemists' Fire would guarantee enough fire to keep the insects at bay until they pass.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 14, 2005)

Not wanting to lose his mount, the Padre keeps tight rein on his mule and tries to calm it as best he can, even though it is becoming increasingly difficult for him to remain calm himself.

_I'll never be able to tolerate a single beetle or spider in my temple again..._  <shudder>


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

Seeing that the fire won't quite repel all of the swarm, the elven maiden begins grabbing her flasks of alchemist's fire from her saddlebags and tossing three of them at three key locations around the group to keep the swarm at bay. She holds onto the last one as a backup should she need it.


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2005)

Dentmus holds his pets with him, urging them not to panic. He studies the insects, trying to understand what might be making them panic so. _Knowledge(nature) check_


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2005)

Haakon will climb higher and start cutting branches to throw down to the group.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2005)

Lars decides all he can really do is stomp on any large beetle that gets through.


----------

